# ISIS Colchester - Part 47



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A new thread to start afresh.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I've never been first before....hopefully it's a sign!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just bookmarking so i can keep an eye on how everyone is doing


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - It must be      

Tricksy - please could you transfer the lists over?

Right, I've wasted half my day on here and my caramel shortbreads are nearly ready so I need to get out to the bank, shops, coffee shop, back in the chocolate kitchen, out with the dogs and maybe at some point stop for a cuppa. I'll be gone for some time, possibly days.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Caramel Shortbreads They are my ultimate fave! (Also what made me gain 2 stone  ).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all,

Cath - taken it all on board hun. I'm not such a hormonal mess today and a bit more level headed. ooohh Caramel short bread, i haven't even had brekkie!!!

Shorte - def good omen being first   

Julia - i've text u hun. hope to see u stll posting.

Hi to everyone else.

love cleo xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

on sale in a coffee shop near you in about 2 hours.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thought i might just like to say hello to everyone - hope everyone can stay focused - woulod love to see the old faces back on here

Me and DH are still 'trying' though we gave ourselves a break because it just got too intense and after natural MC are heads were spinning. Plus having highly stressful job then getting made redundant etc it was all a little too much!

Anyhow, im trying to lose weight and we are taking it from there. DH is seeing another doctor to get some answers as we felt last one didnt try too much at all. 

Im not sure if we want to try ICSI yet but might try is it 'IUI' and see how that goes.

Anyhow, everyone take care, will post when i can (with the new shift work!)

Laura x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone to be honest I dont really know what to say on the matter so i'm keeping my thoughts to myself xx

Shortie how you feeling hun,I had stomache cramps,Maybe your little embie is digging right in I hope so,Remember PMA.Have to say if you would like some company at any time as i'm only up the road xxx

Cath your shortbread sounds lovely xx

Tricksy was lovely talking to you on the phone last night hope you are ok,xx

Piepig hope you are still reading hun you have my number if you ever want to chat,Like you said about a visit you are welcome anytime hun xx

Ladyb14 dont think we have ever spoken before sorry to hear you were made redundant thats harsh hun xx

Cleo hope you are ok hun?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I never seem to be able to send long posts.Hope everyone else is ok,
Not much to say for me went shopping in Colchester today and am now shattered.Looking forward to my steak tea mmmmmm xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Shortie - defo a good sign   You still taking it easy lazy-bottom?!

Cleo - howdy, how's things going? Are you coming Thursday? Would be good to meet you (and pinch Alfie for a cuddle!)

Ladyb14 - hi! Sorry to hear about the job changes, I hope the fresh start does you well. My cousin recently had an IUI baby and he is scrummy!

CathB - you're making me hungry you naughty lady! Struggling with the pounds I've gained since starting fertility treatment  

My baseline scan yesterday went well. Lining 2.8mm (said less than 3 is good) and ovaries are "all quiet"! It took K a while to find my uterus (bless him!). Started proygnova (which I have no idea how you say) today, one tablet 3 times a day so I've had to set alarms to remind me to take them! Had a really difficult day today, I'm feeling a tinsy bit delicate as of late and today we went to London (£54 on train fares!) to see DHs cousins baby who has recently come out of intensive care and is now on the normal baby ward at GOSH. It was really, really hard as his wife doesn't understand our situation at all and is so blase about it. Just got back home and think I might go and curl up in bed for a while. I think I may need to start protecting myself a bit more and not put myself in these situations when I'm feeling delicate. I wish so much that all the lovely Ladies on here can have their miracle babies soon and not have to suffer any more heartache. Ok, will sign off before I make you all cry!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









15th August - Jojo gets married!!!!









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









14th November - Sunnieflowers 1st Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









17th April - Sunnieflowers Birthday









7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









21st June - Alfies 1st Birthday









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









22nd July - Sootys Birthday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, give me a thump if I am wrong but have we not already had Kitty's 40th birthday (says 26 June 2010) - I don't think she would like to have another!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy, give me a thump if I am wrong but have we not already had Kitty's 40th birthday (says 26 June 2010) - I don't think she would like to have another!!


She might prefer to stay there


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Perhaps it should read Kitty's 40th birthday (again!)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

cv - don't think i will be there thurs as after i said i wasn't going dh said oooh can i go to the cinema then to see Harry potter and i said yes. Will have to see how Alfie is as i could bring hi but if he has a bad night it would be awful in the pub   I'd feel bad, plus dh will have the car I think.

Ladyb - hi hun, good to see you back. Hope your dh gets some answers.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I have finally set my notes off to bourn hall and am waiting for af to come hopefully not at the weekend so I can get my day 2 bloods done. I wonder if 4yrs older will of made much difference. It was 6 last time in 2005. Hope not or then we can't do egg share and would not be able to go again.
Did you watch the oldist Mum program? One thing that did effect me was how the girls reacted to being told they were from donor eggs and how the would want to find there bio mum. I could have that in 18yrs how weird would that be!!!!!

Cv: 
Glad the scan went well. Sounds like you are all set to go. you will be pupo before you know it.

Shortie:
how are you feeling? When do you test? And will you do a sneeky early one?

Tricksy:
Hope your bloods keep coming down. Hope you have a good ride this weekend.

take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Help!! I'm losing my PMA! I know it's way too early to feel like it's all over but I do and I hate to feel like this. DP doesn't understand, he just doesn't get _it_ 

I'm sorry, I know I'm all me me me at the moment, I'm just struggling a bit and feel all on my own cos no-one else around me understands how it feels - only you lot do


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

oh hun, the 2ww is a bliming nightmare! They should give you a drug to knock you out for it. Come on PMA!!!         Hang in there hun.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - you're at the stage that most women find they have a complete nosedive in confidence about whether tx has worked or not. There's absolutely no way of knowing until you test which is what makes it soooo frustrating. Everyone has different symptoms, or a lack of them, but it just makes you go   with all the worrying and wondering.   and lots of   and   you're getting there, even if it feels like you're not.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Isn't it good to see the sunshine again  

Shortie bless u it's perfectly normal to feel so up & down during the 2ww   when is your OTD? I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Cath ummmmmm love the sound of your caramel shorties   

Liz I hope all goes well with your blood tests so that you can start tx again soon  

Cv great news on your base scan  

Laura good luck with your next tx I know exactly what you mean about trying to get your head around any previous loss   will you be having IUI at ISIS?

Hi Sooty, Cleo & Little Mo  

Tricksy hope your bloods are continuing to come down  

Angel I'm hoping you're still with us & I just wanted to say that the Bach Rescue Remedy has been a great relief for me   The night time relief tastes really sweet & you only need to spray 2 drops on your tongue & then I'm out like a light...heaven   I'm recommending it to everyone now after you mentioned it to me  

I've got my follow up appointment on Friday which will be good to see what advice can be given after this last tx. I'm going to focus on getting my weight down & acupuncture for the next few months so I can get myself in a good place before starting another tx. Me & DH are not ready to give up just yet we seem to be getting closer & closer each tx  

Hope everyone else is OK,

Mel x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Shortie -   2ww is v frustrating because it's impossible to know what happens inside ... As Cath said symptoms vary a lot, so try and keep PMA nad we're here for you, I'm keeping everything crossed for you   

CRVU -    I know what you mean, of course you are happy for your DH's cousin and relieved the baby is out of SCBU but it's hard when others don't understand what you and DH are going through. Glad the baseline scan went well. Here's to a successful tx this time to end the heartache   

Tricsky -   thinking about you, hope you don't have to have any more blood tests?

Liz - fingers crossed that the tests from Bourne come out fine and you can egg share again, it is such a lovely thing that you are doing, helping another woman to acheive her family.

Hello everyone else, hope you are all fine.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie just want you to know i'm thinking of you,I think sometimes with men they just dont know what to say,My OH struggled with the right things to say and always said the wrong thing.Or I certainly took it the wrong way.I imagine it breaks your hubbies heart to see the person he loves hurting so much knowing that all of this is out of his hands.As hard as it is you must try and stay positive like the others have said there is no way of knowing for sure untill test day.So try to start thinking it can happen to me it can and remember we are all here for you xxxxx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls
Hope everyone is doing great, i hope you don't mind me joining you?
This is the only site ive found with information about ISIS!!

Me and my DP have recently started with isis, we had our inital consultation and had all our bloods done and sperm tests, weve also seen the consultant who wanted to test dp sperm again and if normal wanted me to have lap and dye but we had our results and it wasnt good, so its straight to IVF with ICSI, im really really nervous..We have our next appointment on 10th august for a follow up nurse discussion, i just wondered how long we would have to wait now that we know what route we are going?
I have to get my weight down as my bmi is 32 at the moment so i need to lose a few pounds to make my bmi 30 or lower, is this the correct bmi they want to you have before treatment?

I Hope you ladies can help me and take me under you wings

If you would to know my story feel free to ask me  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the nudges! I am feeling a bit better, just tired again   so am going to have a little nap. I've sent DP down to the rugby club for a few beers so have a few hours to sort my life out!! Thanks again.

Hi Rosex86! Welcome to the thread! Sorry your results weren't great, but good that you have a reason now. Are you NHS or private? I don't know if its any different, but from our nurses discussion we actually started during the next cycle. We had to call them on day 1 (first day of period) and I started jabs on day 21 after that. I don't think you'll be waiting very long at all if they've done all the tests they want to. The other ladies here may be able to tell you more


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey
Thanks for replying
were going private at the moment, weve been under the nhs but they have completely neglected us, i had a hsg and it showed i may have a possible blocked left tube, they didnt follow it up, partners sperm count is really low and they decided to put me on clomid and metformin, told me to loose weight and have never weighed me and my appointments are every 6mths and this has been going on for 2 years!
So we decided to fend for ourselves and chose ISIS i really like it there its so friendly and i actually feel like they want to help us :-D its just a shame thats it's so expensive lol

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I'm a bit of a golf widow at the mo as DH is playing both today and tomorrow, although have used the opportunity to get my hair done (not that he'll notice   ) and bimble around Colchester town centre this afternoon, although was a bit naughty and bought a new skirt from fat face when I should have been saving for Reprofit    but figured I'd explode if I don't treat myself occasionally (well that's my excuse anyway!).

Cvru - glad your baseline scan went well but sorry you are feeling a little delicate right now which is understandable  .  I was on Progynova for my last cycle (and Lisa was too) and I think we both felt good on it, so hopefully it may help.

LadyB - welcome back to the thread  .  Sorry to hear about your job though  .  Can you get the IUI on the NHS now or do you have to pay for it?

Julia/Cleo - so glad you are still with us   - hope you can both make it Thursday.  

Angel/Debs - hope that you decide to stay   .

Liz - will keep all crossed your FSH stays low.  I saw that programme and thought it was really interesting.  As Rivka said it truly is a wonderful thing you are doing- can I ask  how you think  you would feel if a child from one of your donated eggs came to find you?  In the Czech republic all donated eggs are from anonymous donors so any child I may have won't be able to look their donor up which I have mixed feelings about, but for me going to Reprofit is the best option for a number of reasons.

Shortie - don't apologise for finding the TWW hard - it is truly madness at times and I'm sending you big hugs    - it can be so hard to keep up the PMA but really as everyone else says at your stage there is no way you can know if has worked or not and it is truly just the stress of it all which makes it so hard - hoping that your embies are bedding in nicely now and that the next week goes very quickly    .

Mel - I thought it was lovely what you wrote about your tx bringing you and DH closer together despite what you have gone through.

Rosex - welcome to the thread   - Sorry to hear your follow up with the NHS has not been very good and you feel you have to go private for your first cycle (is there no way you can challenge them given your recent test results?). I haven't had tx at the ISIS for some time now but I reckon all your questions will be answered at your follow up with the nurse.  Good luck with the weight loss (not that it sounds you have much to loose).

Tricksy - hope your bloods continue going down - how are you doing?

Cath - are we going to sort out that dog walk?

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi rosex welcome to the thread it perfectly normal to be nervous hun,I found the ISIS to be very good I had ICSI there last September as we had sperm issues and was very lucky to have it work first time.When I had my nurses disscussion I started on that cycle it was within a week or so.Think it may depend what day of your cycle you are on and what protacol.But the most I think you would have to wait is your following cycle.
This thread is great it gave me lots of support when I needed it and have made some lovely friends.xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

so much happens in the 2 days since i posted. sorry a short one from me....................

shortie please try and keep the pma.   for a bfp.  

rose good luck on your tx journey. I had to wait a few weeks after nurse disscussion because of the day of appointment was too late to start everything until the next cycle but i guess evryone is different. I see you live in southend. I do to so if you fancy catching up pm me 

Tricksy hope you're ok  

Really hope everyone else is ok and i'm looking forward to catching up on  thurs.

Sorry it's short, being a bit rubbish at mo. 

Take care all kittyx xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can't believe we dropped a page  

How is every1?

Tricksy - How are u sweetie, been thinking lots about u today. Hope ur levels are still dropping.

Shortie - Just want to drop u a load of PMA and hope the 2nd week goes faster for u      

Rosex - Hi and welcome to the board. It does cost a lot but it will b worth every penny spent when u have ur little one in ur arms.

Liz - Hope AF behaves herself and shows up during the week for u.

Hi to every1 else and hope u are all well. 

Wedding plans are going well. Just need Reece and David to have haircuts, Cory needs shoes and that is it. I had my hair cut today, quite pleased with it actually, My neice Sarelle is coming to have a play with it on Tuesday night and put some curls in it for me. Dan has just come down in all his wedding clothes, he looks quite dashing actually. Getting excited now    

Love to all xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jo jo i'm not surprised your getting excited.It's such a wonderful time and you enjoy it hun xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok it's kind of quiet on here xxxx

For anyone that is intreasted on my ******** there is now a link(i think I can see it anyway think others will too)called Natasha there is a few photos of her that were taken a week ago.I have loads myself but can I load them to my laptop NO  .If anyone wants to look and are not able to access my ** pm me xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Sorry not had a chance to get on the boards until now.  Hope you're all ok and had good weekends - where did it go?!!

Cvru - glad your baseline went well.  I took the progynova in Feb and felt so much better once I started them - keeping everything crossed for you    

Shortie - Keep up the PMA!  When do you test honey? Sending you loadsa     

Sooty - sorry honey can't see a link to little one, only your profile pic    Hope you're doing ok.

Jo Jo - are you getting excited?  Bet you are, count down starts now but by the sounds of it your well planned and ahead of yourselves.  Enjoy your day honey xxx

Kitty - how's things with you?  How do you find the accu?  have you had any more thoughts on tx?  Hope to catch up soon x

Tricksy - hope you're ok and you're blood tests are going down x  Will you see Gidon for a follow up appointment?  

Rosex - hello!  Welcome to the thread!  Good luck with your nurse appointment, they'll give you loads of advice and help with your tx cycle, they're so lovely there.  Sending you lots of      too.

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok.

Love n hugs 

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Why wont it let people see them


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sooty - is it a friend that put the album up? If it is then ask her to change the privacy settings to friends of friends. If it is set to friends only then only their friends can see it. I had a similar problem when trying to put a link to some wedding photos. Hope this helps....

C x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all;

Well af arrived today so am booked in for bloods tomorrow   I am getting a bit nervous now that we are actulay moving on with it.

Tricksy:
How are you, Hope the bloods have continued to come down.

Rachel::
In answer to your question about a donor finding me I think it would be nice to see what they look like and if they are like Faith.If I did'nt have Faith it would be different.

Cathie;
How is the cafe going?

Cvru:
How are the drugs making you feel?

Shortie;
When do you test hun? I have everything crossed for you.

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

How are you all?

Tricksy, you are being quiet, hope you are okay. 

Shortie, how are you coping with the longest fortnight of your life? Hope it is going well and not driving you nuts  

Sooty, I can't see the pics unfortunately, bet they will be worth waiting for though  

Jo Jo, you sound so organised! Are you getting excited? Not long now eh?? Will you be staying anywhere nice for the wedding night?  

Rosex, welcome to our thread. Did I read you are from Southend? We have another lovely lady on the thread here from Southend, Kitty.

A big hallo to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals. I think I am coming down with a cold at the moment, so hope it is nothing worse   Do we know who is coming along on Thursday? Cleo and Tricksy, I can give you a lift if you need one?

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Sorry I can't make Thurs   for the  meet  - last but one tennis lesson and there's a little get together afterwards. 

Shortie/Cvru - sorry I won't get to meet you this time round, but hope to meet you soon. how you both doing? x

Liz - hope your blood test went well today, good news your starting tx again, are you on the same protocol as you had before? x

Little Mo - hope you're feeling better honey, rest up and drink lots of water. x

 to everyone, hope you're all ok

Need an AF as body isn't playing ball    She never comes when you want her, does she?!  

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - here's an af dance for you.             Hope that helps. 

Rosex - welcome to the thread. I think if you're private the BMI isn't as important. With funding you have to be below 30 but private is a bit more flexible. My last tx the consultant said it was better to be relaxed and a few pounds overweight than be stressed about losing that last little bit.

Kitty - what did you decide about the tat?

Mo - you ok?

Debs - hope you're doing ok.

Tricksy - thinking of you still.   

Shortie - are you still being overtaken by the 2ww madness?

Liz - Good luck with the bloods. It must be scary and exciting at the same time starting up again. The cafe is doing really well thanks. 

Mo - poor you with the cold. Do the boys have it too?

Sooty - did you get the ******** thing sorted? Are you starting to get back on your feet properly now and into a routine?

Hello everyone else. Just a flying visit, as ever. Not long woken up after another nightshift, though this one with no sleep before and too much to do when I was there. I won't make the meet on Thurs either as have loads on this week, and next, and the next. Mum is over Friday and I forgot to book leave in time so have to work the whole time she's here (not always a bad thing). We're at a friends 40th Saturday night, then back for work and the coffee shop, a night away with my best friends next weekend before my entire family descend for a chocolate party and then trying to get some time doing stuff with mum. All a bit much so I won't get on much for a while. Have fun on Thursday, I'll think of you scoffing fish cakes and profiteroles when I'm stuck dealing with grumpy travellers.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well i have decided that its time to come back on here - besides, i miss you all  

Cath - hope you get on ok on your bike ride and you dont wear yourself out!

Bhopes - here is an af dance for you         - hope it helps

Little Moo Moo -hope you are starting to feel better hun  

Liz - hope you got on ok with your bloods

Tricksy - hope that all is ok with you  

Lisa -  

Rachel - didnt you have an appointment yesterday? how did you get on?  

Sooty - hope all is well with you and baby Natasha

cvru - how are you getting on?

Kitty - how are things with you?

Shortie - how are you surviving the 

JoJo - i bet you are counting down the days until your wedding day - you must be sooooo excited - what are you doing about surnames? we all have different ones in our house  shame we had to let our pooch go cos he had my surname  

Rosex - how you feeling about everything now? hope ff is able to support you

Rivka - where are you my lovely? i miss you  

Melo - hope you are ok and still sleeping alright - i have had a bout of bad nights   even the rescue remedy wasnt working!!

Well i think i got everyone - phew  

Love to all
Emms


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

The Meet on Thursday,  As far as i know the people i think can make it this time are :

Me
Melo
Rachel
Kitty
Shortie
Cvru


what do we want to do girls as so many can't make it this time are we still going ahead or postponing till next month?

be back later
Lisa x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all just a quickie from me checking about thurs. Be nice to still meet as from the list lisa put up i have only met lisa  so would be nice to meet some of you other ladies. But if post poned then will catch up next month.

hope everyone is ok, sorry a short post but i need to go and colour my roots as i don't want to go gracefully  and they're getting bad.

Lot of love from kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on quickly to say I am on for the meet Thursday if everyone else is - sometimes I actually think it is better if we are in smaller numbers as you actually get to speak to everyone properly and I get a bit shy in bigger groups   but whatever everyone decides then that is fine.

I'll come on properly tomorrow when I have more time and also my head is a bit in a whirl at the moment - my appointment with Dr Gorgy (the immune specialist) didn't go as expected yesterday and have been feeling very low since and unsure now what to do about future tx but will share with you all tomorrow (thanks for asking about it Angel).

Take care everyone,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone. I know I haven;t been on for about a month now - I have just caught up on all the pages and pages that has been written - and I just want to give a big (((hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggg)))))))))) to everyone. I am OK and still busy with work but I have deliberately stayed away from ff as I have not been coping well since our review. We were told that all my immunes were sufficiently suppressed (great news) but that the embriologist noted 'thickened egg shells' or words to that affect but didnt tell our consultant so we didn't get assisted hatching at EC. So we are pee'd off that we have to do another cycle with yet another thing to be treated and neither of us are ready to face another cycle just yet. We will go again, probably in Oct/Nov but we'll see.

Rachel - I've got your message and will send the CD back. Thank you so much for lending it to me.

I hope everyone is well - I may not be on for another few weeks or so as we are going on holibobs to France and Spain this weekend for a couple of weeks.

Shortie - i look forwrd to hearing great news....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry I wont be able to make the meet on Thursday got my sister over tomorrow afternoon as her partner hasn't met Natasha yet as he is a long distant lorry driver and is on holiday this week,so they are staying for tea.Really looking forward to seeing them.
Shortie how you feeling hun remember PMA PMA   

Cath getting there slowly takes some getting used too.Got my first day on my own tomorrow.

Bhopes hope Af shows up soon 

Rachel sorry your appointment didn't go as you expected 

Lisa hope you are feeling ok hun


T


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy,The wilsons,Piepig,cleo,Kitty and everyone else hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   sorry it didn't go as planned yesterday.  

Loui - have a fab holiday.   for all the stuff going on with you too. 

Sooty - good luck tomorrow. You'll do great. Glad you're getting there.

Lisa - how are you doing at the moment? Recovered from your shopping trip now? 

I think Julia said she' be going as well. 

Angel - welcome back hun. 

right, off to bed now. hope the rest of you are ok.


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still on for Thursday if the meet is going ahead. I'm looking forward to meeting those who can make it & hopefully meet up with a few others next time round  

Rachel I'm sorry to hear your appointment with Dr Gorgy didn't go as planned   I hope this doesn't effect your next tx for you  

Lou have a lovely holiday, at least you'll get some sunshine unlike us poor so & so's back here in the UK    what is it with all this rain I thought it was meant to be summer  

Angel sorry to hear your not sleeping too well at the moment   but I am pleased you're back with us   I hope whatever's on your mind sorts itself out soon so you can start to get a good nights sleep  

Cath sounds as if you've got a busy schedule but lots of nice things to keep you busy  

Little Mo I hope you're feeling better & haven't come down with anything worse  

Bhopes I hope AF arrives soon, she never plays ball when you want her too  

Shortie how you doing hun  

Jojo it sounds as if you're very organised for your wedding...how exciting     we're you pleased with your hair after your niece curled it for you?

Hi Lisa, Kitty, Sooty, Cvru, Liz  

Hi Rosex welcome on board, I've only been here for about 3wks but everyone is lovely & has certainly made me feel really welcome. I'm in the same boat as you with my bmi, mine is 32 I need to get it down to 30 if I want to apply for NHS funding next time but like cath said if you're private they usually don't worry if your a little bit over. I was told as long as its not over 35 it was OK  

We've got our follow up appointment on Friday which will be good to see what the consultant advises for next time round. I'm down in Bournemouth tonight as I've got an all day meeting here tomorrow, it's nice being by the seaside but I'm not looking forward to the long drive home tomorrow night   I'll try & work a shorter day on Thursday so I'm back in plenty of time for the meet.

Hope everyone else is keeping OK,

Mel x x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All! 

A real quickie frm me as I am still in bed and supposed to be leaving the house in 15mins!! Good job I'm not allowed a bath still so shower is quick! I also don't have to wash my hair as I'm heading straight to the hairdressers! (I have to do it every day or I look like Waynetta Slob). Off to London today to meet a friend for lunch, just heard the weather forecast...  .

Yep, I am on for tomorrow. Trying to keep my mind off things, have had a few more crazy moments, but am OK. I have kinda told myself it's not worked and have already thought about when we can go again - if it works out well, its a bonus! I've made DF hide my tests now....just incase! Right, must dash - I now have 11mins to get ready and GO! Hmmm, I don't fancy my chances!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Rachel -     honey so sorry your appointment didn't go so well    I totally forgot that you had this booked and feel really bad didn't wish you good luck    Will pm you in a bit and am     that you can still carry on with your plans for Sept. x

Melo - good luck for your follow up tomorrow, really hope your consultant will have some answers for you  

Shortie - have fun in London, are you going for a shopping spree?  

Angel - sorry you're not sleeping to good at the moment, hope you get a good night's rest from tonight.  Not long now til your holidays!!  Are those suitcases at the ready?  I guess you're counting down the days  

Cath - sounds like you've a mega few weeks coming up, hope you get some you time along the way too.  

Loui - lovey to hear from you   , have a lovely holiday hon, are you taking pickle? x

Lisa - lovely to hear from you too, how's you doing?  x

Little Mo - are you feeling any better?

 to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Thanks for the AF dances, think she's on the way but need to get her properly here - will stop cursing now (the air in our house was blue this morning)!  Got baseline tomorrow so chewing my fingers down to nothing, hoping that we get the green light. Also hoping that the train strike goes ahead so can work from home tomorrow  

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

melo said:


> I'm in the same boat as you with my bmi, mine is 32 I need to get it down to 30 if I want to apply for NHS funding next time but like cath said if you're private they usually don't worry if your a little bit over. I was told as long as its not over 35 it was OK


Just a quickie - cos just got home from lunch out with my Dad - and now have to go back out to get ds from work exp' - Melo - who said the above to you hunny?


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Heya Girls
Me again, how is everyone doing?

Just wondered what to expect from my next nurse discussion? do u think i will have to wait long to get the ivf ball rolling? x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rosex - when is your nurse appointment? they are normally the ones who tell you how to take your meds etc when you are ready to start treatment you will have to wait until your period and then normally you start down regging 21 days after that BUT sometimes the schedule is different for different people -  

B - glad to hear AF is on her way - i hope you get on ok tomorrow with your scan     - oh and no i havent started packing for our hols yet - am burying my head in the sand about it all at the moment - really worried about everything, the size of the ship, contracting some illness, will i sleep - oh the list is endless  

SHortie - hope you had a nice meet with your friend - when do you test hun    

Melo - thanks for your words hun - i find the more i worry about getting to sleep the worse it is! - i start thinking about it early evening - not very helpful really!!! am intriged as to the advise you were given about your bmi hun, tell me more  

Cath - thanks for the pm - was a good laugh on the quiz last night - must do it more  

Loui - how lovely to see you - have been thinking of you - how maddening is that that you found out after tx about possibly needing assisted hatching  - stay in touch hun  

Rachel - thank you for your message - im so sorry that your appointment didnt go as hoped yesterday - fill us in when you can hunny   

What time are you meeting tomorrow? i may still come.

 everyone else


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Helloooo
My next appt is the 10th august, i will be on day 18 of my new cycle then  i really hope we can get started as soon as possible, even tho im scared ****less of the needles are the that bad? x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rosex - not at all hunny - honestly, the first one is scary of course but you will become a pro by the time you finish - are you hoping to start this cycle then? have Isis said you will be able to, though im sure you said you need to loose a little weight??


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah my bmi last time was 32 but now its down to about 31 at the moment alltho when i do my bmi calculation on here, it says it 30.68 or something near that, im trying to loose as much but the 10th august x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rosex - im sure you will be able to do that in the next couple of weeks then   good luck


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
managed to finish work on time tonight so I wanted to fill you all in on my appointment on Monday, although I apologise in advance if this is a bit of a me post and I bore the pants of you all   !  Well, for those of you who don't know I had basically gone to see Dr Gorgy who is an immune specialist in London.  Although I respond so badly now to tx I need donor eggs to get pregnant, I have previously been diagnosed with high natural killer cell activity and still need treatment for this on a shared care basis with a UK clinic to prevent my body killing of the embryos.  However, rather than be prescribed IVIG which is an expensive treatment the ARGC (my last clinic) previously prescribed for this problem, I had read that Dr Gorgy is one of the few doctors in the UK who prescribes an alternative much cheaper treatment called intravenous intralipids (some of you will know Loui had this at Care Notts on her last cycle) and I had been hoping to switch clinics for this cheaper immune treatment.  
However when I went to see Dr Gorgy, while he said he would be happy to retest my natural killer cells prior to my next donor egg cycle at Reprofit to see if I would be a suitable candidate for intravenous intralipids, he also recommended, quite unexpectedly a number of other tests the ARGC had not done as follows:
1, Leukocyte Antibody Detection (LAD) for me and DH
2, HLA-DQ Alpha Testing for us both
3, Testing for gene mutation (e.g.MTHFR 0 Methylene -Tetra-Hydro-Folate-Reductase; Factor V Leiden etc)
4, Karyotyping for my husband.
He suggested that it is quite possible that the reason my last donor egg cycle did not work is because there are still other undiagnosed problems.
Without going into detail of what all these tests are for, however, the cost of these tests is significant (over £1000) and so is potential treatment if certain problems are diagnosed (e.g. Lymphocyte Immunisation Therapy is needed if the LAD test shows a issue which is very expensive and we're looking at another £1000).  So basically I came out of the appointment feeling completely shocked and very confused what to do for the best.  When I previously had my follow up with Stepan the doctor in Reprofit he suggested that the main reason for our cycle not working was probably bad luck and due to chromosome problems and said if we have 3 cycles of donor eggs then it is 97% likely that I will get pregnant, basically suggesting only egg quality is the main problem here.  However, on the other hand, I do not want to have any more donor egg cycles fail if potentially there may be other reasons for this - I even raised my concerns with Dr Gorgy who said I could just come back after two more goes if I wanted   !  So now the dilemma is whether to fork out yet more money we don't have for tests and possibly expensive treatment or take the risk - all very depressing, as it basically feels a bit like life is blackmailing me a bit saying every time just spend a bit more money for an explanation and you may get what you want next time (but maybe not!   ). I know it shouldn't come down to money but when you have spent thousands already on IVF treatment and repeatedly get failed cycles I am wondering how much longer we can continue to do so, not to mention how emotionally draining all of this is.  Maybe I should just stop being selfish and get over my own desire to have a baby and adopt when there are so many children out there who need homes.  Although DH was lovely and when we talked it through said he is happy for us to take the money off the mortgage I am not convinced, and don't want my feelings exploited I suppose, and have emailed Stepan the doctor in Reprofit for his advice.
Sorry if I have been going on but didn't know how to explain this simply! Not sure what we will do but guess we have to mull it over for a while   .

Anyway time for a few personals:

Bhopes - Good to hear AF is on it's way - hope the baseline goes well tomorrow   

Rosex - I think the nurse discussion is usually getting you to sign all the relevant paperwork, showing you how all the injections work etc and then usually you should get a good idea when your cycle will be so hopefully not long - as Angel says it will also depend what your current cycle is doing.

Shortie - hope you had a nice day in London

Liz - hope your blood test went OK -- when will you get the results?

Cath - sounds like life is a bit mad for you at the moment but hopefully we will catch up soon  

Loui - sorry you have been having a hard time lately    - anytime you need to chat you know where I am.  Hope you have a great holiday though and this takes your mind of tx for a bit

Emma - glad you are back with us and it is 7pm tomorrow so make sure you are there!!!!

Kitty - thanks for your PM hun  

Looking forward to seeing those who can make it tomorrow night and hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - that all sounds incredibly complicated my love - i cant believe how you remember all that and more importantly i cant beleive how much you have got to think about   - i dont really understand about it all, so please forgive me - but i do hope you and dh can decide which step is the best option for you to continue with treatment - also i dont think you are being selfish in wanting a child together, please dont beat yourself up like that    big big hugs my love    

is anyone going from outskirts Ipswich area tomorrow? i.e Tesco Copdock


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

for Rachel! I don't know how you make a decision on that, it must be so difficult to know what's best. Just take your time I suppose. I guess at least if you have these tests done you will know whats what, rather than going for another cycle and wondering then if you should have had the tests done, but it's a lot of money. I don't know   . You shouldn't feel bad about not wanting to think about adoption at the moment, you have to do what you are comfortable with  .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -    what a tough choice you have.   So sorry it couldn't have been something simpler. One to definitely take a bit of time to think over. 

Just had a quick look at my diary and I could do a walk the week of the 10th. Am free Monday, Weds, and Thurs evenings if you're about?

Shortie - you ok? You're over half way there now. 

Back to the kitchen now. I got my days mixed up and am not on nights tonight. If I can get my chocs all made for the morning in time I may pop up to the pub for a bit. Must get back to it now though


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

This is a quickie, just to say to all those who are going to the meet this evening, I hope you all have a lovely time. Sorry I can't be there but still feeling a bit rough, so don't want to pass it on. Hope to see you next month. xxxx

Rachel, Wow what a lot of things to think about, I am sorry it is not easier for you. Personally I would want to have the tests done, but they do sound like a lot of money. 

Cath, I hope you get sorted and get to the pub tonight, you work so hard and need a night out!

xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

I can't make it tonight, my stupid car failed the MOT miserably and I don't want to risk driving it knowing there are problems. Cvru has asked me to send her apologies too as she's had a rubbish day at work. 

So - please attempt the Profiterole Challenge - I look forward to the results!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi 
Rachel and melo lovely to meet you tonight

Melo hope you get on ok tom

lisa lovely to see you again. take care, you'll be fine x

Everyone who couldn't make it tonight....missed you and hope to see you next time

night xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

ps no profoterole challange as service was very slow and we never even got the chance to try


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad those of you who made it had a nice evening. Sorry I didn't get there in the end. Am doubly annoyed this mornng as not only did I miss out on seeing you all but the I misjudged the temps on the chocolate by about half a degree so everything I made last night has come out streaky. I could scream - and think I did when I saw them   Have to go back in shortly to see if I can rescue anything so I can get my order done still.

Shortie - how worrying with the car. You've reminded me that ours needs to go in too, though think will leave it till next week after we've had the bonnet fixed (it won't shut). Is it ok to get into work in or are you getting a lift?

Julia - are you feeling any better this morning? Hope so. Did James have fun on his day out?

Sorry, have lost track and need to go back into the kitchen to see what I can rescue. And make brownies for the shop, and tidy the house before my nights, cos my mum is coming to stay tonight. It doesn't rain...... have a good one.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Rachel -      Oh honey, it sounds so complicated      I agree with everyone take your time over any decisions.  Have you chatted to Loui maybe?  (loui - did you have some of those tests too)?  Is there any where you can go that do these tests together with a donor cycle? I just wish this whole rollercoaster could get easier rather than harder - it's just so unfair.  

Cath - eek, sorry your chocs haven't come out the way you wanted them.  There's always a good home over here for any seconds   .  Hope you have a lovely time with your family x

Shortie - oh no, poor car, hope it gets the all clear soon (I hate having MOTs done, it's worse then going to the dentist I think).  How you feeling about OTD? x

Angel - try not to worry hon about your hols, you'll have a fantastic time!  These cruise liners are superbly fitted out these days with lots of facilities and that on board, it'll be luuuuurrrrvely. (any space to squeeze me in  )  Ginger is supposed to be good if you suffer from travel/sea sickness. x

Kitty - how's you honey?

Little Mo - hope you're on the mend and feeling brighter x

Rosex - I don't think you'll have long to wait for your cycle hon.  The nurses go through all the paper work with you and then show you the drugs and how to administer them.  They're really friendly and will take their time with you so ask as many questions as you feel you need hon.    

Sooty,Cleo, Tricksy,Shelley, Sunnie, Melo, Reikilisa, Rivka, cvru and everyone else (sorry if I've missed you) - hope you're all well and have lovely weekends planned x

Best dash and look like I'm working hard  

Have good weekends all!

bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Mel, Kitty & Rachel - Great to catch up with you all last night   shame we didn't get out desserts  

Shortie - Sorry about your car hun    was going to do the profiterole challenge  

Everyone who couldn't make it - hope to see you next time 


Lisa xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just been trying to catch up as I haven't been on for a few days   

Lisa, Kitty & Rachel thanks for a lovely night last night & the warm welcome & I look forward to meeting everyone else next time round  

We had our follow up appointment at H&E this afternoon which went OK but to be honest they didn't tell us anything different really to what we already know. My eggs are OK so we can go again with another IVF cycle & because of my elevated NK cells they said they would up my predisolone to 25mg & also give me aspirin with the clexane. I asked about shared care if we do go ahead with the immune tests which they seemed open to but like you Rachel I'm a bit unsure whether to persue that avenue yet   Because me & DH would need the full immune tests it will cost £1500-£1800 for the tests then the tx could be as much as £1000 for IVIG which I could need every 2wks at the begining of the pregnancy if I got a BFP   We've got an appointment with our GP on Monday night to apply for NHS funding for our next tx due to the change in the mid Essex pct which would mean a saving if we persue the immune tx. Need to have a long hard think about what route we want to take.

Hope everyone is OK sorry it's a me post tonight  

Mel x x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi

am reading but finding i hard to find the time 2 post!!

love to all

cleo xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on to say thanks to all of you for your advice since my last post - it means a lot that you are thinking of me   . Still not sure what to do about it all yet - I got a reply from Stepan yesterday who basically recommended doing the karyotyping test (for chromosome problems) but none of the other immune tests which he thought were not necessary, although I have to say I expected this is what he would say.  I guess we now have to decide whether we are going to believe there is something in all this immune treatment (which until now I have done) or if we take the approach of more traditional doctors and put all previous failures down to the egg quality/chromosome problems.  We have a bit of time to decide though as I still have no date for my next donor cycle and I have no chance of getting any time off work next week to go in for the tests.

I also wanted to say it was lovely to meet Mel and Kitty last night (and of course catch up with Lisa) - I had a lovely evening although it went far too quickly.  I am sorry the rest of you could not make it  .  You were all missed and I hope to catch up with the rest of you soon.

Cath -  sorry your chocolate didn't turn out as hoped (if you need a home for it though you know where I am!   ) and have a nice time with your Mum.  Also, I am really sorry but the week of the 10th is the only week I can't do in August (I feel a bit rubbish as every time I tell you to suggest some dates I can't do them!   ) but I am looking after my 7 year old niece for the week to give my sister a break and we have a few things on (including a camping trip on the Thursday and Friday so I am hoping the weather forecasts are wrong) - lets catch up the following week and see if we can sort something before the end of August.

Melo - that is good news from your follow up that E&H will be open to shared care if you decide to go down that route.  The advantage of going to Dr Gorgy though (if you decide to) is that you may be able to be treated with intralipids rather than IVIG which would cost less which is the main reason I went to see him.  On the other hand as I have found out, he is a believer in other tx such as LIT which is also very expensive if the tests show up you need this, and he is likely to recommend you do all the tests.  Hope it goes well on Monday when you see your GP  

Bhopes - Hope your baseline went well today   and thanks for your advice - I think Loui said she was going away so I haven't spoken to her but am pretty sure she did have most of those tests done - I think I just buried my head in the sand when I was at the ARGC thinking all the immune issues were covered, but clearly they did not cover everything   .  

Cleo - I suprised you post as much as you do with a new born!  Just join us when you can  

Julia - hope you are feeling better soon  

Shortie - if I dont post beforehand good luck for OTD       

 to everyone else - hope you all have a nice weekend planned,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not to come last night. I had a bit of a rubbisho day including crying in my managers office cos I was being a big girls blouse! I hope you all had a good evening.

Rachel and Melo - tough choices. The number games are hard with deciding treatment options

CathB - sorry to hear abut your chocolate - I second the notion to send some to each of us!

Shortie - thanks for posting on my behalf yesterday. I hope your car doesn't cost too mush to fix and it gets done soon.

just browsing sky news and I thought some of you might find this interesting:

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/IVF-Tourism-More-Couples-Being-Forced-To-Go-Abroad-By-NHS-Postcode-Lottery/Article/200907415350053?lpos=UK_News_Second_UK_News_Article_Teaser_Region_8&lid=ARTICLE_15350053_IVF_Tourism%3A_More_Couples_Being_Forced_To_Go_Abroad_By_NHS_Postcode_Lottery_

C xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Angel10 said:


> melo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat as you with my bmi, mine is 32 I need to get it down to 30 if I want to apply for NHS funding next time but like cath said if you're private they usually don't worry if your a little bit over. I was told as long as its not over 35 it was OK
> ...


Hi Angel sorry for the late reply  when I had my follow up appointment after my 1st m/c my consultant at H&E said I should loose a few pounds before starting my next tx. I said my bmi was over 30 & he said as long as it wasn't over 35 I was ok. I think because it was a private tx they weren't so strict on the bmi but obviously advised I should get it down as it was 32 
Mel x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

melo said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > melo said:
> ...


Melo - i do find the above very concerning cos both ISIS and Bourn have advised me to have a bmi no higher than 30 due to overstimming last time (at which point my bmi was around 32!) just think it sounds odd - sorry  - sorry your follow up has brought up new things for you to have to consider - the whole infertility mallarcy is so so hard - have no great words of wisdom hun - but can send you big hugs     

Be back tomorrow ladies - feeling a bit 'icky' tonight

Love Em


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Got bloods back today they were fsh 8.2 do you think thats ok? I was 6 in 2005 so has gone up a bit. So they are is the post to bourn.

Angel:
How long did you have to wait for an appointment at bourn?

Shortie:
Not long now when are you testing?

Rachel:
What a lot of information to take in. I don't no what I would do.

Bhopes:
Have you started treatment again?

Melo:
Sorry your follow up has brought up more tests.

Hi everyone i've missed

Right I'm off to bed

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I am considering not testing at all...   Leave it till next Saturday and see what happens??! Whadya reckon?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey Shortie, I'd be testing now, but I'm norty and would have the pee stick police onto me   Hope you're not too   now you're into the last few days. Will have everything crossed for you. 

Mel - sorry you didn't learn anything new, though good that they're open to shared care. 

Liz - I think that's an ok FSH, think it's over 12 that they start to worry but I could be wrong. Think mine was 7ish last time but I have the memory of a goldfish. Did they do AMH as well?

Angel - hope you're feeling better in the morning.  

Julia - has your bug passed?

cvru -   you poor thing. 

Rachel - the week after would be fine for walk. A week with your neice sounds lovely. I might have a free ticket to the zoo from Sainsburys if you want me to dig it out. 

Lisa - glad you were finally able to make a meet, though sad that I missed you. 

Think I've got most people. Hello to everyone else. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Al

Just wanted to send Shortie loads of    for Sunday   

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thinking of you shortie and have everything crossed


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

How are you feeling Shortie   just wanted to send you lots of            for tomorrow x x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shortie - good luck for tomorrow -


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Shortie, I'll have everything crossed   

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Shortie, all the best for tomorrow, hope you can sleep tonight!     xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

for us, OTD isn't until tomorrow but at 16dpo I doubt it will change. We're OK, disappointed, but OK and want to try again before Crimbo if we can queeze one in. 

Sorry for lack of personals from me lately - been trying to keep my mind off things! x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shortie - sorry hunny    have a nice day together and good luck for round 2 before christmas x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shortie -     I was a bit like u and couldn't wait to start again, fingers crossed that u can have another go b4 christmas

Love and hugs Jo Jo xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shortie - really sorry to hear your news, I had a good feeling about this cycle for you guys. How long do you have to wait for follow up to see when you can go again?  Big hugs to you and DF


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shortie - im so sorry hunny   -


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Shortie -      so sorry to hear about your BFN, my thoughts are with you and your DH. I think you are right to remain positive though, you are young so your chances are good of it working.  I think it is always good to have a plan about what to do next too- that is what has always helped me get through all of this.  I'm sorry I can't remember but did you decide on having any frosties in the end, or will you be having a fresh go?

Caroline -   sorry you had a horrible day in work on Friday - I hope you are having a better weekend. 

Angel -   hope you are feeling better too

Liz - I think your FSH level sounds fine - it can vary from month to month anyway so its only an indicator.  What happens now - do you have a follow up consult at Bourne booked?

Cath - I'll take you up on that free ticket to Colchester zoo if you really don't want it   - I was thinking of taking my niece there anyway - DH had suggested I take her to rollerworld but I am a bit worried one of us would break something   !  I've just looked at my work diary and can also do any day except the Monday and Wednesday for a dog walk the w/b 17/8, so let me know what suits.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shortie - Big Hugs coming at ya hun       

Mel - Good luck for your GP appt tomorrow, hope you can get referred for NHS in a reasonable time  

Lisa x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shortie -  am so sorry honey for your news, sending lots of     to you both x

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - so sorry to hear that hun.   you know where we are if you need us.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shortie    really sorry to hear your news. Look after yourselves xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shortie i'm so sorry hun   Just want you to know i'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Shortie I'm so sorry to hear your news     thinking of you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shortie, sorry to hear that it did not work for you this time. xxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shortie:
I'm so sorry to here your news, Glad you are keeping a positive outlook and are going again soon. I had a ivf cycle in sept then a fet in the jan and then another ivf in the July which resulted in faith. I think they like you to wiat 3 months after a ivf cycle before starting again. Take care of your selves and you know where we are if you need a chat. xx

Rachel:
I am hoping for a call this week to make an appointment as they wont do it before they have your results.

Hope everyone else is well.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your messages. We are OK, I think DF has taken it worse than me though as he was sure it would work first time whereas I knew the odds were less likely. Spoke to ISIS earlier and they want me to retest on Weds if still no sign of AF (I've had nothing at all, no spotting no nothing) and to consider a blood test incase I am one of the few who doesn't have loads of HCG in my widdle. So I suppose there is a tiny glimmer of hope, but I am not holding my breath. If it turns out it's a defo BFN then they can see us for a follow up on Friday, so thats good.


----------



## Feliu (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello.

I'm not really a newbie but haven't been on FF for some time as everything was taking so long to progress but am back now for good.  I have marvelon from Isis to start taking tonight and then 1st IVF begins...

Shortie, I dont know you (or anyone) yet but I hope that the glimmer of hope turns in to more and am wishing you all the very best for Wednesday.

x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie -   

Feliu - welcome to the thread. We're a friendly bunch, if a bit nutty at times. Are you in Colchester or nearby?

Rachel - I'll text you to arrange when would be good to drop the ticket. I got another one from Sainsburys yesterday and put it in a safe place so definitely know where it is. 

JoJo - the countdown is getting smaller really quickly. You must be so excited. 

Cvru - how are you feeling after the weekend?

Liz - hope they can fit you in soon at Bourn.

Hello everyone else. Can't stop - as usual. Our cleaner is doing a big spring clean tomorrow which is great except the spare room has become a dumping ground for the paperwork for both our businesses and anything else we happen to forget about when we're on the pooter so this afternoon is my only chance to get on top of it before she comes. Had a manic weekend with my mum arriving, being nights Friday and yesterday and Saturday we were at a birthday dinner for Matt's best man down in Hampshire. It was lovely as he'd paid for a group of us to stay at a gorgeous spa hotel so we got to relax in style and catch up with some good friends. 

Be back on later to catch  up properly.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon All,

Shortie -   What time are you at Isis on Fri?  I'll be there for a scan so might be able to meet? x

Feliu - welcome to the thread!  Good luck with your cycle     

Had my first scan today and I'm at the same stage as I was last time but I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or a bad thing    Don't know whether they expected to see more or not so now biting my nails until the next one! Does anyone know can you ask for copies of those scan print thingies?  I didn't get all the facts and figures down, silly me  

Love n hugs 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

As you all know the lovely JoJo - gets married very soon and Cathie and I wondered how everyone would feel about a get together to help her celebrate - JoJo is aware of this by the way  

Obviously there is not alot of time left so i will need everyone to let me know if they are free asap - JoJo cant do a thursday so we need to work around that and she has also suggested The Farmhouse at Kesgrave, Jojo maybe you could find a website for it hunny please?

Hope we can get something sorted.

Emms


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am a complete newbie here but I hope you don't mind me joining your thread.  I live in Colchester (right near the hospital which has been handy so far).  We had our appointment at Colch General with Dr. Marfleet last week and it was made pretty clear that they would expect to send us to IVF at our next appointment (which is in September so I have time to have a HyCosy done) due to very poor motility.

My question is - am I right in thinking that now I won't be able to have my IVF done at ISIS, I'll have to go to either Cambridge, St. Bart's, Oxford, Leicester or Hammersmith?  I was so hopeful that we could have it done at Colchester or Isis but today I read something that made me think that wasn't the case?

Many thanks for your help ladies.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all i am readng but haven't had a minute to post properly. feel bad as i can't offer support.

thinking of u all.

angel - would b up for that if dh or someone can have alfie.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for arranging this for little old me  the only link I can find is http://www.pub-explorer.com/suffolk/pub/farmhousekesgrave.htm, I hope this helps. If any1 can think of anywhere else, I don't have a problem with that. If there's anywhere in Ipswich town that will b easier for others to get to that is also fine. Money is a bit tight with the wedding costs, so as cheap as possible please.

Thank u to Cath and Ems for arranging all this, I'm very touched 

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Before I forget to do this I am free this Weds (though prob too soon), Monday, Weds (poss not though as is my ickle brothers 30th birthday) and Fri next week for any meet up. Don't work around me though if none of those dates are good for most people as I know I'm completely awkward and have a lot on in the next ten days. 

JoJo -  v excited that we might be able to pull off a celebration for you. If it doesn't happen before, we could always do one after (I had my hen do in October after getting married in August   ). 

Em - thanks for thinking of this, it's a great idea. 

B - glad the scan was ok. Try not to worry too much hun, easier said than done I know. Isis do so many more tests on blood levels etc these days and are much more reactive to what is happening. 

lougla - welcome to the thread. I think you're right that you won't be able to be treated at ISIS as they lost the contract with the NHS for funded tx. There are a few ladies on here who've been to Bourn Hall and I've heard nothing but good about it, even though it's a bit of a distance.

Right - only halfway through clearing up so best keep at it. catch you all later.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on quickly - I've been given a yoga DVD I want to try out before DH comes home from work (have decided all my aches and pains are probably due to me not stretching properly!)

Feliu and Lougla - welcome to the thread     Sending you     for your future tx.

Lougla - I am sure someone on here will correct me if I am wrong, but unfortunately I think you have read right and you are unable to start tx at the ISIS with the NHS   .  I think there is a loophole in that patients who have been there before for an NHS cycle under the old rules (before the PCT started funding additional cycles) can go there again for consistency/continuity of care (both Tricksy and Bhopes on here have done this) but my understanding is, this does not apply to new patients.  I don't know if there is any way you can appeal against this if you have really strong views on the issue, as my view is that patients should be able to choose where they go and it must seem silly that you may have to travel miles when there is a clinic right on your doorstep.  Whatever happens, please feel free to stay with us though as we are very much a local IF support thread and many of us, including myself, have had tx elsewhere after going to the ISIS and some haven't even been there at all.  Hope your hycosy goes well too  .

Cath - sounds like you had a lovely weekend - I was thinking I could pop over with my neice to get that ticket Monday if you are about and that would be easier for you?

Bhopes -   your scan sounds like it went well to me - same as last time sounds good, as knowing you, you would be worried if it had not showed any response! - when is the next one?  Keeping all crossed for you  

Angel - I would have loved to come to celebrate JoJo's forthcoming wedding with you all but I am afraid I know that I don't have any free evenings the next 2 weeks - my Mum arrives tomorrow for 3 nights, then we are back to Wales for the weekend and then I have my niece staying all of next week with things planned most days so that takes us right up until her wedding   .  Could someone PM me JoJo's address though?

Liz - hope you get an appointment through soon  

Shortie - sending you big    

Anyway better go - hello to everyone I have missed,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - would be lovely to see you so hope you can make it - and im not surprised you arent posting as much as before, you have your hands full with the lovely Alfie - hope you are getting on ok  

Rachel - what a shame you cant make a get together  

Jojo - hope we do get to sort something before the big day hunny - any other evenings your not free? 

Feliu and Lougla - welcome to the thread  

Cath - you better be there Mrs!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's been pretty quiet on here recently.

Shortie - I still have things crossed for you and will continue to have until you hear otherwise

Lougla - welcome to the thread. I also think unfortunately you are right that Isis lost funding so you will have to go to Bourne or London. We got in just in time. Bourne is a bit of a pain to get to compared to Isis but they have excellent results. The girls on here are really supportive so I think even if you don't go to Isis you should keep in touch on here for the local support. The girls try and meet once a month for a meal and catch up (I'm yet to make it to a meet but will keep trying!)

Cleo - Lovely to see you on here again, I hope things are going well with Alfie - I've read on the other thread that he is putting on weight well

Jojo - the countdown is so exciting isn't it   I think a get together for you sounds a great idea. I work until 7pm on Wednesdays and 6:30pm on Thursdays but earlier the other days. I guess it's really hard to get everyone together

Rachel - it sounds like you have lots of things planned for the next 2 weeks. I hope you enjoy them all and get a chance for a rest too! How did the yoga go?!

Bhopes - when is your next scan? Got everything crossed for you

Feliu - welcome to the thread. Wishing you all the best for your first cycle. You will find it all consuming (I said I wouldn't let it be but it was!). They are brilliant on here with lots of knowledge and advice to share.

Sorry for sharing my downer with you all last week. Work is hard going at the moment and my emotions are all over the place with buserelin! I'm normally pretty even keel and things don't get me down but recently with the drugs I've been a nightmare. I think I should take out shares in kleenex! Had scan again today, lining up to 9mm so all looking good for next week. Next scan Thursday. Was bit disappointed today as we had been told that they would defrost and put back both our embies but I asked today and Sarah said because of my age and it being my first transfer they will only put one back. It seems a real shame when there are two there... how will they know which one is better if they froze them the EC day and only defrost one?! My Lady bits have been really sore over the weekend, saw GP today who gave me some cream to try, worried if they are "out of balance" some how it wont go well with ET. I need to stop over analysing!

Better go, dinner finally ready (tried cooking it with fan assisted grill not fan assisted oven, muppett!)

Hi to everyone I missed,
Big hugs,
C xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quicky from me as at work. 

C - don't apologise for saying how you really feel. It is such a tough time that you need all the support you can get.   Glad you're not so tearful this week though. 

Are they defrosting both embies for you or just one? Could they not be persuaded to transfer them both if they are defrosting them? 

JoJo - when is best for you so we can try to work from there, and Cleo can look into dh babysitting? 

Rachel - I'm at work till 3.30 on Monday but will be at home after that - though your niece would have to play wiht the dogs for a few mins at least   Otherwise can just drop it through your door when I'm up that way tomorrow.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm free any day/evening except Thursday's xxx Sorry can't stop loads to do xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

JoJo, Ems, Cath - sounds like a fab idea!  Lovely to give JoJo a good send off   I would have loved to come along but don't think I could get up there in time from London and then doing my injections as well.   But if, in the end, it works out you have one after the big day, I'd hope to come along then if I can.  Tis soooooooo exciting though!  x

Cvru - sorry you're having a tough time at the mo, that buserilin does mess with your head and hormones (it certainly did me).  I think the progynova can make lady bits abit sore, if I remember rightly - think the instructions said something along those lines.  Your lining sounds really good though, when do you go for transfer? x

Rachel - how was the yoga dvd?  DH has a really good book for stretching - has lots of stretches for different type of sports.  Will try find the link and send it to you.  You know me too well for worrying!  x

Lougla - welcome to the thread!  Yes I think you're right that the IVF centres are now in Cambridge, London and... can't remember the others  .  Bourn has a very good reputation and I would be tempted to go there (and might do if my current cycle doesn't work) although it is awkward to get to.  Good luck for your forthcoming treatment!

Cath - hope the big spring clean is going well!  

Cleo - lovely to hear from you hon, hope all is well and you're getting some time to rest up too x

Had my ganirelix this morning - really odd that injection.  It's pre-filled with an air bubble so was in a bit of a tizz about it last night and ended up ringing the emergency number at 10 - think they must of thought I was right ditsy.  Thing that confused me was it said in the instructions, insert the needle and pull up the syringe and if any blood comes up then discard that needle and get another one.  I've only got 9!  And i've got quite afew veins in my thighs and everytime I inject, no matter where or what med, I always get a bit of blood.  So in the end we just injected where it looked best this morning, but as DH took the needle out a sort of liquid bubble came out so I'm hoping that some meds have gone in!  

Best get on and do some work - haven't done any yet this morning!

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cvru I had exactly the same my ladybits were sore too.Sorry  if tmi but does it make it worse when you wipe?My gp told me to wipe some ky jelly there after each wipe with tissue.As all the meds dry you out and sore bits is another menopause sign which is part of what we go through with treatment.After a couple of days I really noticed the difference.

Bhope good luck hunnie with this cycle


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your posts about lady bits - it's good to know its not just me! Sooty - I cam up with a similar idea, I've been using Vaseline after wipes to try and soothe it and act as a barrier. Still really red today but slightly less sore so thats good!

Bhopes - I presume your needle is a little one so going subcutaneous?! Some pre-filled syringes have a bubble to make sure you get all the liquid injected. If you get the air bubble to go at the plunger end and not the needle end then when you inject the fluid goes in and then the bubble so it makes sure all the liquid is out of the needle. If its a small needle (i.e sub cut) then recent studies show you don't have to pull back on the plunger before you give it as the most you will do is nick a capillary. If you hit a vein (which you wont) and pull back you would get loads of blood in the syringe, not just a bit. If you've got any other questions about injections then pm me and I will do my best to answer them.

Shortie - all the best for retest tomorrow, let me know how you get on as I will be offline while out at work

CathB - Sarah said yesterday they have frozen them in two separate "straws" (which made me laugh) so they can defrost them separately so wouldn't have to defrost them both but how would they know which one was better if they didn't. Since the stats are so bad for FET it seems a real shame not to put them both back if they survive the defrost.

Does anyone know the date of the next monthly meet so I can put it n my diary and hopefully finally meet some of you


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Ladies
How is everyone doing?
I just wanted to advice really got my nurse discussion on monday 10th and hopefully they will give me a start date but past few days ive been stressing about money and how were guna afford this, just wondered how much roughly do you think it will cost including drugs etc?
Im also worried what if it doesnt work i dont know what i would do :-( i mean its bad enough when u pay out for an expensive pregnancy test and its negative.

I guess im just not feeling very positive at the moment i never thought it would come down to us having IVF and it doesnt help with my manager at work saying "oh your 22 far to young to be going through this" im like don't you think i know that its like there not taking me seriously, i mean i wouldnt be paying all this money if i wasnt bloody serious and there isnt another way for us so what do they want me to do??

Did any of you ladies get your start date on your 3rd appointment? weve had our inital one to take medical history etc and then we had one with consultant after all of our tests and now the nurse discussion on monday, im excited but i dont know what to expect and dont wana come away dishearted 

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Rosex,

Can I ask why you are having to pay? Is it because you're 22? We came away with our dates at our nurse appt but that was because they were trying to rush us through before they lost funding. The nurse appt is a chance for you to ask questions and they teach you how to inject etc. Sorry if I missed an earlier post from you(bit blonde) but do you mind me asking what your fertility problem is?


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Heyy
Our fertility problem is that i have pcos and my partner had a low count and very low motility, weve had 6 cycles of clomid which haven't been successful and we have been under NHS care for 2years and they have basically done nothing weve had no monitoring and our consultant at the hospital continued to let me take clomid when he know dp had low sperm count and that my hsg showed a possible blocked tube but he didnt send me for any more tests, so we decided enough was enough and took matters into our own hands and decided to go private xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Snap with the PCOS. Am I right in thinking that you have to be 23 to get it free? When do you turn 23? I know its really hard to wait cos when I knew I was going to have to have IVF I wanted it straight away but it is really expensive otherwise. Which consultant are you under? You should ask to get referred to Caroline Marfleet if it wasn't her as she is really good. They may decide to try IUI where they spin the sperm (I think) and then inject it through your cervix into your womb. It is free on the nhs as well and it a lot less in depth than IVF. Maybe worth thinking about. I def recommend Caroline Marfleet though to get her opinion on your options.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

C - glad you've found something to help with the dryness and soreness.  The meets are usually the last Thursday of the month. Can't remember when that is this month but think it's around 27/28th.

Rosex - ISIS should have a full schedule of fees on their website. When I last did it, it was roughly £3500 for the ICSI and another £1500 ish for meds. THere's a thread at the top of the IVF board which tells you where you can get cheaper drugs so you could ask ISIS for a private prescription. I saved about £500 on my last drugs regime by going private. THe only down side is that if you don't use them all, you could be stuck with them (useful for another cycle if you go fairly soon, but not much else).

Anyone else possibly free for JoJo? Only 11 days to the wedding!

Having a pants evening, am shattered from too many shifts with not enough sleep in between and in trying to get bits together for the cakes I need to make now I have managed to drop frozen sausages on my foot (nearly breaking a toe) and then electrocuting myself unplugging the laptop. To top it all I can't find the scales so I can't weigh anything out until Mum has finished wiht the shop ones and I've blown my top at dh cos I can't keep my temper in check when I'm this tired.  

Hope you're all having much better days. Sorry for the me post.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Were under Mr Aggarwal in Southend Hospital, but he really doesn't give 2 s**t's to be honest, he kept asking me to loose weight and never once weighed me, he gave me the impression that i had to get down to at least 9 stone whereas at ISIS they told me even to get to 12stone will be good enough to get my bmi down to 30..at the moment im 5ft 3 and 12st 5lbs.
IUI was talked about but after our recent tests dp were so bad that iui is now not an option because it wouldnt benefit us.
How are doing in your treatment? xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

The replies so far on JoJo's mini hen do indicate Wednesday is the only day we can all do so far. Anyone else? What time do we want to meet? I have space in my car for 3 more if anyone wants a lift, already have Julia pencilled in.

Can't wait as haven't seen you all in ages.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Can I just say no fancy dress or weird head gear/condoms or anything stranger than that


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

You shouldn't have said that....no means yes and all that


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Jo Jo -     you made me chuckle hun. No rudies at your hen do?!  Don't think the girls will let that happen   x

Rosex - sorry your boss isn't being very senstitive, they just don't know unless they're going/or going through all this    I'm not sure what the age criteria is, how long before you're 23 hon?  If it's not long then maybe it's worth waiting and save all those pennies for when bubs comes along?  

Cvru - thanks for your tip on the bubble injection thingy - really helpful.  Today's was perfick but I did sit on the dining room chair rather than the bed    not that that should make a difference.  How you feeling today?  Do you have a date for ET? x

Just found out I can work from home tomorrow, yippeeeeeeeeeeeee - am a happy gal now  

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does that mean I have to cancel the stripper?


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

No!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi would've love to come to hen dooooo but working wed eve next week. Have a great time and jojo have a wonderful wedding 

bhopes things moving forward for you. I've lost track a bit ( sorry) are you down regging at mo?

Rose good luck with appointment at isis. We ahd a bit of a wait to start drugs etc but that was because i was on day 16 when i went for nurses app and they couldn't get all the drugs to me in time to start that month o i guess it depends where you are in your cycle. Good luck. Dom't forget i'm in southend too if you fancy meeting.

crvu how's you? when do you go for transfer?

Shortie how oyu feeling?

Everyone else ok?

I'm still having accupuncture this month (last try) and i did sneakily take clomid this month that i had  from before  thought with the accu it might do the job! who knows?

Got an appoinment with Gidon at isis on 21st Aug to look at our next options.

Anyway bye for now see you all next meet hopefully

kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Kitty
We shall have to meet up soon  im in leigh-on-sea.
I will be on cd 18 when i see the nurse, but i dont know how long this cycle will last on clomid it made me more regular between 30 and 35days but now im not on it i dunno when it will be it can be anything up to 70days :-( i hope we dont have to wait long xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's been very quiet on here recently, are you all still reading?

Tricksy - sorry if I missed the news but did it all end naturally for you in the end? Have you had your follow up yet? Photos on ** look fantastic

Bhopes - glad I could be of assistance, let me know if you need any other help in the future. Your comment about the chair and bed made me laugh  

Kitty - do you know if you ovulated on the clomid? It even managed to make me ovulate which is no mean feat but it made me really hormonal!

Shelley - how you doing? you've been quiet for a while on here now, would be nice to see you posting on here again  

Shortie - I hope your follow up tomorrow goes well. It must be very frustrating waiting for AF. Even though I didn't have any embies put back I wanted AF to arrive just so it was over and done with and I could move on to the next part of the journey.

Jojo - it wouldn't be a hen party without a few rudies! I work til 7pm on Wednesdays so don't think I will be able to make it but I hope you have a lovely time

I had my last scan before ET today, lining 9.7 so I'm happy with that. Had a chat to one of the embryologists today as I haven't had ET before and wanted to know how it works with defrosting and stuff. She was really nice and helpful. Sarah said they would get them out the freezer monday but Lady today said they will get them out tomorrow! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve, all nervous and excited! She will phone about 9:30-10 tomorrow to let me know if they survived the thaw. They will take them both out and see how they divide over the weekend and then go for ET Monday. It feels very close now... we had the frosties made on April 1st so it's taken them a while to get back on board. Had my last buserelin injection today and start botty bullets tomorrow which I'm not looking forward to... how bad are they and how long do they take to dissolve?!

Hugs,
C x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All,

I am reading but not really keeping up properly I'm afraid. I'm trying to process my feelings, but not sure I'm doing a great job. Retested on Weds as requested and another BFN, so stopped the bullets on tuesday eve and now just waiting for AF. Got follow up tomorrow so maybe we'll have a plan. 

Cvru - The bullets aren't that bad. They're quite waxy and so are fairly easy to 'administer'   I was told as long as they stay put for an hour you should be fine. Thinking of your frosties tomorrow  

Rivka - Are you still reading? How are you getting on? 

Hello everyone else, sorry this is the shortest post in the whole wide world, but I am pooped and of for a bath and bed. 

Nighty night
x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Cvru - ooooh that's so exciting honey, they're coming home soon.     I was a bag of nerves waiting for the call!  Are you going to blasto?  I can't quite remember. Good luck for ET x

Shortie -     take some time honey, it's natural to feel all sorts of things.  I remember going back to work after my BFN and was in such a little bubble like the whole world had carried on whilst I stood still (really odd feeling).  Hope your follow up gives you some answers.  Who are you seeing? x

Kitty - yep am back on the roller coaster again and lots of wobbles going on!  How's you doing hon? x

Well just come back from 3rd scan and I'm getting rather paranoid about it all.  Lefty isn't doing very much at all.  They've up'd me to 225 so had a panic with the amount that's remains in the cartridge (having done 750 out of 900) and whether they do have another 100Ius in (I'm sure I've read on here that they do).  So, humph, feeling a bit deflated today, just got to wait for the call this arvo/evening see if they're changing anything.

BTW, i saw on the ISIS notice board that a support group is bring set up.  Meeting there once a month starting Sept.

Hope everyone is well and got lovely weekends planned.

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is with great sadness that I'm writing to tell you that neither of out frostie babies survived defrosting. Going into hiding for a while while I lick my wounds and regroup    

Jojo - I hope you have a fantastic wedding day. Bhopes - I hope the cycle goes well for you and you get the result you deserve. Shortie - I hope your meeting went well today.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh Cvru, I'm so sorry hon       Words fail me...  This world seems just so unfair.  Did the embryologist say what might cause this to happen?  Here's lots of         for both you and DH.  And you know where we are if you need us, any time hon    

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

cvru loads of     coming ur way, u know we'll be here whenever ur ready to come back. 

Bhope - Lots of     for u hun, hope things are better at ur next scan  

Hope every1 else is good and I hope u all have a great weekend

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Cvru -  I am so very sorry to read your news, so unfair, thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

CVRU -         I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

CVRU - I'm so sorry hon. I'm thinking of you xxx

Rachel - all the new tests you have been prescribed are the ones I had (except MTHFR) - and you know they found lots of things wrong with me as a result of them - which they fixed. DH's blood karytype did come out normal though. If I had to do it all again I would - even the nasty LIT (where DH's white blood cells were injected into my lower arm in 5 places and I fainted) - we had this as we share an antigen and so our embies were not putting up a protective barrier to stop my killer cells destroying them. So please, if you can afford the tests, I'd do them.....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cvru,hunny im so sorry to read ur news.take care hun and be kind to eachother.lots of massive hugs comimng ur way...


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

cvru:

   I'm so sorry hun why is life so unfair take care xxxx

liz xx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Cvru I'm so sorry to read your news    I'm sending you & your DH lots of love during this tough time   

Shortie hope you're doing ok   how did the follow up appointment go today?

Kitty good luck with the clomid this month   at least you know you have your appointment on the 21st if you need it  

Rosex hope all goes well with your nurse appointment on monday  

Jojo only 8 more sleeps to go until your big day    I bet you can't wait now?

Hi Cath how are you? Hopefully you've got a quieter weekend you always sound so busy  

Rachel how was the yoga DVD? Hope you're well  

Bhopes good luck with your next scan  

Hi Lougla & Feliu welcome on board & good luck to you both with your tx's  

Sorry I've been AWOL all week but work has been hectic   I've been interviewing most of the week in Windsor & Henley then I had our yearly conference in London so it's felt like work, work, work all I can say is "thank crunchy it's friday"    We saw our GP on Monday night to reapply for NHS funding & she doesn't seem to think we'll have a problem with getting it   She's going to write to the PCT & we've got to contact the surgery in a few weeks time to see if we've heard back. Fingers crossed we'll qualify so then we'll have the spare cash to do the immune tests.

Hope everyone else is keeping well & I hope everyone has a lovely weekend,

Mel x x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

crvu i'm really sorry to hear your news. It's so unfair. Big hugs to you both and takecare of yourselves.  

Bhopes hope you get sorted. Good luck with it all.

Shortie hope you got on ok with follow up. 

Love and hugs to all, kittyx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

CRVU -     so very sorry, I really don't know what to say ... Take care of yourself and DH. Thinking about you.

Bhopes - hope d/regging is going well.

Jo - your big day is coming very soon! Have an absolutely fab wedding. And good luck with the clomid + accu.

Rachel - have you had an indication of when you can go to Brno? orry if I missed it ...

Tricksy - thinking about you and hoping you are gathering yourself together and taking care of yourself and DH  

Hope everyone else is well, and welcome to the newbies.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rivka hope u are well? What stage are u at with the adoption? I think u have me mixed up with someone else with ur last coment "And good luck with the clomid + accu." I'm not doing either of those lol.

Take care xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rivka think you meant me with the clomid and accu. It hurt this week but hopefully it will be worth it.

Hope you are well x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

cruv so sorry hun


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

CVRU - so sorry to hear your news    Yoiu know wher we are if you need us.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Ladies
Just wondered if anyone would be kind enough to give me a run down from when the first started at isis to where they are now??

Ive got another appt with fertility nurse 2mrw and i'm trying not to get my hopes up that we will come away with a start date or whether we will just be told to wait until i get down to a "normal weight"
Im 12st 5 at the moment.

Any help would be great xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Been a busy weekend so not been able to get on. Anybody coming to Jo jo's dinner on weds can you let me know so I can pm the details.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Caroline -          so sorry to hear your news - I'm thinking of you hun.  I also had a cycle when both my embies failed to thaw and know it is just such a horrible anti-climax - all that hope gone before you feel you have even had a chance, especially given what you went through to get your embies.  Sending my love to you and DH.

Shortie - still thinking of you too   

Bhopes - sending lots of for your     next scan

Rosex - hope your appointment with the nurse goes well today and you get some dates off the nurse  

JoJo - hope you have a great night on Wednesday - I wish I could have come - haven't seen a good old stripper for ages!  

Allie - thanks for your advice hun on those tests   - although tbh after much soul searching we just can't afford it at the moment so have decided against them for now and just go with Stepan's advice for our next cycle, as of course if they show up that we do need certain tx such as LAD there will be so many extra costs involved, and with no guarantees I just don't want to put our house at risk by taking it off the mortgage (depending on the results if I needed LIT for example many of Dr G's patients are advised to fly out to Greece to see a doctor there which will of course not only be expensive but v. stressful to sort out with having our cycle in Brno).  However the good news is Dr G had suggested we ask our GP to see if he will do the karyotyping for DH and too my suprise  he has agreed so we will see what these show up first.  DH got the test done on Friday although I'm not sure how long we will have to wait for the results.

Mel - glad it went well with your GP too - I am sure you will get the funding.  

Rivka - still no Brno date sadly  , thanks for asking.

Cath - looking forward to seeing you later

 to everyone else reading and posting - I have my niece staying now for the week so am not sure how often I will get on here the next few days, but will come back on with 'full personals' when she has gone,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do I need to take the baby oil or does the stripper bring his own?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard he's more of a beef dripping kinda guy JoJo...


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Coming from Yorkshire that sounds just fine!!!!!!!


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Girls

Had my appt today AND it was good news, ive been given the pill to take on day 1 of next cycle, im currently on day 18, and im to take that for 21days
Then i'll be taking...
orgalutran x 7
gonal f 900iu cartrige x 3
pregnyl x 1
cyclogest

Im quite excited but also s**t scared after seeing them needles, i saw julie today and she showed us the needles etc and i did feel a bit queasy lol
She also scanned me again as last time i had a 5cm cyst but its gone now so thats good, she reckons i'll be ready for egg collection in october!!
Its seems like agesss away but on a plus note it gives me the time to loose a bit more weight before i start, me and dp have worked it out to be abotu £6000 with blastocyst so our jaws were on the floor but we expected it to be about that anyways...

Only thing im scared for now is the egg collection, is it really painful?? xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll let you decide on the oil Jo Jo. This is who we booked


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice 1 Cath   just how I like them   Feeling homesick now, they sure know how to make them up north  

October will b here b4 u know it Rose   Egg collection isn't that bad, just a bit uncomfortable, I hate needles but even I coped with them  . I'm glad the cyst has gone and hope u have a smooth tx.

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Right, I'm going to try to do personals now. I'm shattered though so apologies if I miss anyone off. 

Rachel - lovely to see you earlier. Your niece is gorgeous. 

rosex86 - the sedation for ec is pretty good so you shouldn't feel much. If it hurts, let them know and they'll up the drugs.  Good luck with the weight loss.

Shortie -    

How are you feeling this evening?

Rivka - glad to see you back. 

Kitty - sorry I haven't replied to your text yet. Will do in a mo. Did you decide on a tattoo in the end?

C - how are you doing?   

Sooty - how are you and the little one? Are you getting into a good routine now?

melo - great news on the referral. 

Lisa - thanks for the message. Sorry you're feeling so tired. It's all in a good cause though. 

Julia - how did the family party go?

Em - looking forward to catching up on Weds. 

Liz - how are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Have to go and do a few chores before I fall asleep again. The weekend was lovely but exhausting.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lisa - Thank you for our card, it arrived this morning, its lovely   Hope u start to bloom soon, and the tiredness eases soon.

Cath - Thank you again for arranging my night out. I hope u had a good nights sleep.

Ems - I'm looking forward to seeing u again, its b far too long.

Liz & Julia - Are u going to come tomorrow night? it would b good to see u too.

I hope others can manage to come.

from a very excited Jo Jo xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, thank you for all your kind messages, they made me cry even more   DH and I are coping ok although I did have a few little tears at work yesterday. For those of you who hadn't gathered, I am a nurse and am working in a GP practice at the moment - I had antinatals to do yesterday and a baby imms clinic so it was pretty hard, hence the tears! Got the nasty witch as well to contend with! We have our follow up Friday and I am keen to find out what went wrong and when we can go again. We looked into Bourne but they have quite a waiting time and we want to go again before Christmas. Think if this cycle doesn't work we will then transfer to Bourne. It's been a drawn out journey from starting in March until now and to do all that and never get an embryo put back is difficult. Will let you know what they say Friday. 

Jojo - have a lovely evening tonight, it did make me laugh the photo of your "stripper"

Shortie - how you doing

Rachel - good to hear you've come up with a plan, it's always feels good once you've done the soul searching and made your decision as it gives you something to focus on. I really, really hope it works for you this time

Tricksy - how you doing?

Rosex - the first needle is the hardest, it's more the idea of doing it that made me nervous. It doesnt hurt as much as you think it will so they get easier after that.

Oophs, just looked at time, going to have to sign off or I will be late to work. Hi to all those I missed,

C x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Just quickly popping on to wish JoJo a super smashing stripper-filled night tonight   Have lots of fun girls and hope to see the photos on ** soon! xxx

Cvru -     glad you feel up to posting again, it is so hard going through everything and then going to work and seeing all the mums & bubs.     It will be you soon.  Hope your follow up goes well, who are you seeing? They may put you on a different protocol next time too. x

Rosex - fab news that you can start cycling again soon.  I too was a bag of nerves with the first needle and you soon get used to it.  In fact now with my stimming drugs, I quite look forward to it.... must be a bit    

Rachel - am glad you're feeling better about cycling again and that's great news about your GP doing the karyotyping!  Thanks for all your texts this week - you've kept me sane!    Have a lovely week with your niece - lovely days to treasure   x

Just got the go ahead for EC on Friday.  Been a bit up and down (hence the lack of postings) but am relieved to get this far today.  I trigger at 9pm tonight so nice and early one for me on Fri - and the pick of the cakes too     if they still do them (and this time I'm not given DH any!   )

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you sweetie, I'm sure I'll have a brill time tonight and on Saturday. I'll have everything crossed for u and hope u have lots of nice juicy eggs on Friday. 

             can u tell I'm excited


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

jojo hope you have a lovely evening and a wonderful wedding day. I'm sorry i can't make tonight, will get to meet you one day  Well all the best to you and your future dh

Cvru it must be so hard for you at work on top of everything else, and so fustrating re your treatment. I hope you get on ok with your follow up.

Bhopes great news you're at ec stage again. Really hope it all goes well. Will be thinking of you. Enjoy the cakes. I didn't get any 

Shortie how are you?

Rose great news for you on being able to start quickly. The needles are fine, you'll be fine. I actually took pleasure in winding dh up telling him to watch and he is very scweamish! (spelling!) Don't foget me if you want to meet for a cofffee and a chat.

Rachel how are you? Hope you had a nice time with your neices. I bet they wore you out 

Cath hope you enjoy tonight. Can you let me know re choc party for my friend. No prob if you can't do it. I'll let her know. Hope all ok with you.

Loui how are you? Hope you're ok x

Lisa glad you're blooming now. Enjoy. Hope you're ok

Melo how's work? hope not too stressfull

Angel/little mo/Tricksy/Debs/Rivka/Shelley/cleo/Sooty etc (sorry for those i've missed) hope you're all ok if you're still reading. 

HI to the newbies hope you're ok

Dh and I had a little wobble last night. This is our last month of trying with the accu and the sneaky clomid (which has made me feel bloated all over!) and i think he's feeling the pressure! And as it was day 14 i couldn't really let him off the hook could I. Well all ok in the end(TMI) but i did start to panic a bit that if no luck then it's back to square one again like many of you. Oh well fingers crossed eh. 

Hope to see you all again soon. If anyone arranging another meet, i can't really do thursdays at mo but a mon or tues would be good if anyones free. Maybe we could meet Chelmsford/Maldon or somewhere in between? 

Take care all love to all kittyx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi All,

You may remember me I was posting around June/July time and then I went into hiding cos I just didn't know what to say   but have still been reading your posts.

Well, I hope that you are all ok.  I'm starting to get nervous now, my HcG injection is tonight ready for Friday EC.  I would be really grateful for your thoughts as this is my first IVF ICSI.

My EC was meant to be today but my oestrogen levels tripled from 7000 to 21000 overnight so was told Monday night that my EC would be postponed .  fiona said today that if my oestrogen levels come below 20000 then I can have EC on friday.  Well I got my results and they went down to 4800!!!!!!  Therefore, they are going to do the EC on Friday but have told me the risks that my oestrogen levels are now too low and may not have good eggies.  Im such in a pickle.

I have also put on 7-8 pounds all in my belly and my @rse, ive never been so huge, I do hope its just water retention, I look a mess.  Also been moody and feeling suicidal and just a mess and I just wanted somewhere to post my feelings.  

Again I really hope that you are all ok and sorry that I haven't been posting

Sops


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sops -   bless you. Try not to worry too much about your eggies. My levels also shot up (to 18000) and mine had to drop which they did (to 6000) and I still got 15 eggs, 14 of which were good enough for ICSI, so they are just warning you but that doesn't mean it will be the case. You are bound to be uncomfortable, I have put on about a stone since starting TX, and although I've had no appetite really since the week after my ET, I don't seem to be losing it at the moment. 

Your body has been through so much, give yourself a break, it is normal to feel uncomfortable and the moodiness is all part of it. Not long now hun, you will start to feel better soon - but it is all normal so don't panic.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Thank you Shortie I feel a bit more sane now reading that. It is quite exciting cos its my drug free day woop woop!!!! the little things please me so much. Thats good news to hear that its just not my oestrogen levels that went crazy then.  And pleased that its not defo the case that there might still be good eggs. (I dreamt last night I got 106 eggs!!!!! and none fertilised).  Its amazing how fertility treatment takes over your life and no matter how hard you try to explain to your friends or family they really dont get it.

I am going to get ready for tomorrow EC today and do all the housework and ironing so its all done and i wont stress about it when i get home tomorrow.

Hope you are ok?

Thank you so much I really really REALLY appreciate it xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sops - don't overdo it today!! The housework and ironing will still be there for DH to do while he's looking after you  . You won't be stressing about anything tomorrow - you will be nice and chilled from the fab drugs! I am not sure you'll get 106 eggs....but on the plus side, you are not crazy!


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

I wont over do it, i just like to be organised.  DH housework and ironing, oh my god the massacre    I think my DH will need me to have drugs that chill me out poor thing!!! 

wouldnt that be great though if you do get 106 eggs, perhaps thats the future that I'm predicting, that they will get all our eggs out in one go and then see what happens at least that way we will know either way!!!
xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Sops!

I'm in for EC tomorrow too, what time will you be there?  It's really not all that bad to be honest and you do get lovely sticky bun afterwards    I know what you mean about a drug free day today - it's a nice feeling!  How did your trigger go?  As usual our ampules just shattered everywhere with and without the little gadget, and the glass stuck in our fingers.  You'd think with all the advances in medicine that they would come up with a better way for administering them!  I was better this time round - last time I was a gibbering wreck - although DH was quite nervous this time.  I've also put on a stone but I'll worry about that some other time.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow hon, relax as much as you can today (although saying that I couldn't sit still this morning so have made some bread, cheese straws put a wash on and am working from home!)  Still it's better than being in the office.  Maybe see you tomorrow  

   for our ECs  

Bx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi Bhopes OMG! Small world, I'm at 11.15am what time is yours!!!! Sticky buns yay now i feel better yum yum.  I wonder if I have already seen you on our daily scans and blood tests!!!! 

I'm so pleased it wasnt just us, my hands look like i just put in a tub of broken glass.  bled everywhere glass everywhere, I said to DH im putting in a complaint, why put them in glass tops!!! what was wrong with the way the buserelin comes in or something.

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow as well hon, i want bread and cheese straws yum yum.  Yeah I'm doing the washing.  Well i was such a wreck at work they told me to go to the docs so i been signed off  this week and next week and its so nice that i dont have to worry about work.  

Well hopefully I will see you tomorrow, every woman i see now i will be going - are you bhopes?? nice to meet you, im the suicidal wreck ha ha ha!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow!!!!

    for EC's!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Sops,

I'm first up at 9am   so may just be out or just coming round when you come in.  Might get to see you though!   That's good of work to say you should stay off - makes it more relaxing for you.  

I know the ampules are just mad, they really should do something about it.  Last time I was a mess and crying, DH had to shout at me to shut me up .  But this time I guess I knew what to expect so was a bit more relaxed about it, didn't count on DH getting stressed tho!  A got a little bit of blood come out though last night when we took the needle out so hope that it was ok and that the meds went in.  

best dash, think the straws are burning!

Hope to see you tomorrow,

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sops - welcome back. Shortie is right that they're just making sure you know every eventuality. The sticky buns are nice but steer clear of the maple pecan danish unless you have a really sweet tooth  
sending you lots of    for tomorrow. 

Bhopes - ditto for you      I used to have that problem with the ampules till someone on anohter thread pointed out that there's a little dot on the neck of the bottle which is the weak point so you break it away from the dot and it comes off cleanly. Not that you'll need to know after you get your bfp! Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Cvru -    you poor thing having to do the antenatals so close to the end of your tx.   I hope you have a useful follow up tomorrow. I always had to go in with a typed list of questions as it is so hard to keep everything together in there.

Kitty - really sorry, I completly forgot to text but have done so now. I'm so dippy at the mo. A meet nearer to you sounds an excellent idea. It might be easier for Lisa too as she's south of Colchester.

JoJo/Julia/Em - so lovely to see you all last night. Shame the stripper didn't show  

JoJo - Isaac is adorable.He's going to look so cute all dressed up. And you will look gorgeous. All those sausages you've lost, you look amazing.

Hello to everyone I've missed.

Not much from me. I'm still recovering from dashing around all over the place in the past week but I'm off now till Tuesday night so should have time to recover. My baby brother turns 30 today so we're hopefully all off out for dinner tonight to celebrate. Heaven knows how I'll get there with the train strike so think I'll have to drive   I hate the M25. I'll think about that whilst I do some baking. Dh has run out of brownies and cookies so I have my job for the morning.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

I'm jealous you're early, I would rather get it done early!!! I shall look out for you. 
I had a little bit of blood come out too, the injection hurt last night for some reason.  The meds must have gone in though!!!

Enjoy your straws

Hope to see you tomorrow too and     for us 

sops xxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

CathB - thank you for your post.  If I knew there were cakes involved i would have been much more excited about my EC! Just text DH there's cakes!!! He probably thinks ive gone nuts!!!

Enjoy tonight - good luck on the M25!!!!!! That will be mental with the train strikes going on.  I would get going now if I were you ha ha (take a detour to Lakeside too)  

And you're cooking brownies!!! Everyones cooking!!! I've got Ryvitta for lunch yipeee.

Take care

Sops xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I think a lot of           is needed for B and Sops, Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy the cakes, I didn't get any  xxx

Cath - I wasn't going to say anything about the stripper not turning up   It was a lovely night. Isaac was asleep b4 we even got out of the car park   Enjoy ur brothers birthday meal. 

Just had my eyebrows waxed......ouch, did make my eyes water lol I feel sick with nerves now, hopefully I'll lose the lb I put on with the pizza and chocolate fudge cake last night   Right I really must get on with the massive clean up b4 all the relatives turn up tomorrow, Any1 want to give me a hand   

Love Jo Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jojo - sorry i couldn't make last nght, started a new routine with the LO which fingers crossed seems to be working.

Bhopes and Sops - wishng u loads of luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Thank you Jojo and Cleo it means so much to know that people know what you are going through.  Jo jo it sounds like you had a fab time last night!!! You also reminded me my eyebrows need waxing (sort of let myself go past few weeks)  Cleo the picture of your baby absolutely gorgeous, just goes to show what all the injections and emotional torture is for!!!

xxxxxSops xxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck     sops and bhopes for tomorrow not that you need it.Those sticky buns are so nice xxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Thank you sooty, I can't sleep, im drinking loads of tea cos i cant have a cuppa tomorrow morning


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes and sops will be thinking of you both tom and hope you both get lots of eggies.

sops it's natural you'd be all over the place emotionally what with all the drugs and the stress of tx.

I have put on weight again and i'm blaming it on the clomid but it may be the choc i've just stuffed. 
Had my last accu today and he said i have to phone him i 2 weeks to let him know if i'm pg. He sounded so positive but i don't know.  

cath thanks for getting back to me. I'll forward your no to my friend. Hope you had a nice time with your bro.

Jojo have a great time.

Everyone else hi and lots of love.

I have been to see michael mcintyre tonight at the cliffs pavillion. Very funny.

catch up soon kittyx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just popping in to wish Sops & Bhopes good luck for today   

Jojo - Enjoy tomorrow


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bhopes and Sops - all the best fo todat, thinking of you both and sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

thank you Shortie, Kitty & cvru

   for Kitty 


hope everyone has a good day today xxsopsxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sops & bhopes,good luck for today hope u both gets lots of lovely eggies.xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> Rivka hope u are well? What stage are u at with the adoption? I think u have me mixed up with someone else with ur last coment "And good luck with the clomid + accu." I'm not doing either of those lol.
> 
> Take care xx


Sorry Jo, I'm an , I meant to write Kitty there! Sorry 

Hope you had a fab day!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Girls!

Am back and had my squishy cake    Got 6 eggies this time round, guess I'm a little disappointed as we had 10 last time but it was a different protocol and they did keep me on strict control cos of overhyper stimualting last time.  So we are a stage further this time as they didn't say I had any fluid - so knew if it was all over last time.  So fingers crossed we get a good call from big T tomorrow.  He didn't say anything about the maturity of them tho.  DH's count still very low, perhaps a bit better than last time but low for WHO standards.

I also feel so much better this time, think last time with the OHSS I was doubled up and rather sore but today just got some mild cramps.  Feel well enough for DH to take me out to lunch me thinks    

Thanks for all your good luck wishes - means lots    

Sops, hope you got on ok honey.  Did you get a scrummy pastry?

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - that's great news. 6 eggs is a good number, and better to have 6 good ones than 10 not so good. Also great that you're feeling much better.

Sops - hope you got on well, you're probably coming round already. 

JoJo - this time tomorrow..........

Kitty - keeping fingers crossed for you  

Can't stop. Too much housework to do. It never ends does it?


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi B - Congratulations, glad it all went well yesterday and that you felt OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cake made it all worth while!!!
We got 12 eggies and DH sperm was really low, but we going for ICSI so fingers crossed Terry does give us good news this morning as well.  Fingers crossed for you too.

BTW I do not like the pesseries!!! I'd rather have the injections (but without the side effects)

Did you go out for lunch yesterday By the time it all wore off I was doubled over in agony and I slept most of the day.

JoJo - Hope you have a fab day xxx

Kitty - fingers crossed for you too honey  

Cath B - hope you got all the housework done ok

Thank you all for your messages too and sorry if I missed anyone, hope that you are all ok!!

Sops xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sops - congrats on 12 eggs. Hope there was plenty of action in the lab of love last night    

B - hope your eggies got it on in the dishes last night too.   

JoJo - WOOP WOOP You're getting married in less than two hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a fab day hun. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Update - 8 fertilised, I am really shocked, I assumed that it would be a LOT less than that.  So anyway, hoping to go to Blastocyst stage with ET on Wednesday - fingers crossed!!!

B - as CathB says (which has made me chuckle very much) hope the eggies got in on in the dishes ha ha.

Have a good day.

My mother in law is coming round in a minute for some lunch.
xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sops and Bhopes - glad EC went well!!

Sops - 8 s fantastic       I nearly passed out after one of my ec, i was always in pain and slept for a few days after. By my 3rd IVF it wasn't as bad.

Bhopes - cath is right, its quality not quantity. I never used to get many eggs. Alfie was a 2 day transfer! 

love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sops & Bhopes congrats on your EC & good luck with your ET's    

Kitty I'll be keeping everything crossed for you   it would be fantastic if you get your BFP naturally  

Jojo sending you lots of love for your wedding today   

Hope everyone is keeping well,

Mel x x


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok Girls

Im having a bit of a panic, ive just watched 5 episodes of test tube babies which i had been recording on home and health, Most of the egg collection look quite painful and im starting to doubt if i can cope with it??
Do ISIS do general anaesthetic or is it just heavy sedation?

Also most of the couples on there had there 1st ivf treatment fail :-( i don't know what i'd do if it did..

Can anyone calm my nerves and reassure me 
xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rose - tv never shows how it really is. ISIS use sedation but they're v good at it and you shouldn't feel anything. If you do feel uncomfortable just let them know and they'll up the meds so you don't any more. I can barely remember anything about my egg collections, and was so out of didn't even remember the journey home. You'll be fine hun.  


B - thinking of you and hoping you got good news this morning  

Sops - that's great news.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes and sops well done on your eggies you both should be very pleased,They will soon be back where they belong

Rosex I dont remember a thing about my EC and I had 28 follies they went through.Like Cath said the Isis are very good with their sedation.The first thing I remember is eating my pastry.I think reading stuff on the internet will just freak you out.I did the same when I had a cyst and ended up wishing i'd never looked 

Jojo hope you had a lovely wedding the weather was perfect for it.I had one in Needham Market and it was lovely not that Natasha thought so as she had full use of her little lungs lol

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Bhopes - good news on your eggies, I agree that 6 good ones are a very encouraging number. Hope you had good news about the embies and that you'll be PUPO soon     

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sops that's great news.

Bhopes hope you're ok

Rose have you spoken to isis about councilling? I think the first one is free and that might be enough to settle some of your worries 

Jojo hope you had a lovely day. Congrats to you and dh

Hi all kittyx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a dh   that is soooo weird.

B and Sops well done to u both on ur ec, won't b long until et. I never got a sticky bun, If i remember rightly it was a twin packet of bourbon (not my favourite biscuit, I might add) 

I just wanted to say thank you for all ur best wishes and all the lovely cards u sent me.  I was so nervous, but the sun shined all day long and it was a brilliant day, seeing all the family, who came from the north and the south and Spain. It was great. If any1 wants to see the pics, some are on ** already, If u want to b my friend the name is Joanne Godley  

Lots of love Jo Jo Godley xxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Good morning all, Happy Monday.

I'm actually looking forward ot going back to work next monday start getting back to normality and not be thinking of injections, appts more injections, side effects etc etc.  had a call from Terry this morning, 5 of my embies are looking nice so still going ahead with blastocyst and ET is Wednesday.  Then its the dreaded 2ww. (Gulp)

It feels like this whole process has taken aaagggeeeess but then cant believe we are at Et stage already.  Does that make sense

Cleo - glad to know that someone else slept and felt rotten for days i thought i was being poofy!!!

Bhopes - hope all is ok hon!! xxx

Jojo - Congratulations on your wedding day, glad you had a lovely day.  I shall add you on ** cos i LLLLLOOOVVVEEE wedding pics.  

Melo, Cath, Sooty, Rivka, Wilsons and Kitty and whoever else I ahve missed hope you are all ok.

Have a good day

Sophie xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Jo-Jo - Many congratulations honey, your photos are lovely, you all look so happy    A great day had by all    Have a fantastic honeymoon x

Sops - well done hon - that's fab news on your embies. Tis exciting times!

Rosex - EC isn't that bad really.  This time round I went out for lunch a few hours later - was starving having not eaten since 8pm the night before! You really don't remember anything, and are perhaps a little woozy for a bit.  But lots of sleep help I think.  You'll be fine and if you have any worries, talk to the nurses they're brilliant.

Kitty - hope all goes well this week for you hon x

Just a quick update from me as I've not been on for a while.  Big T rang on Sat and out of the 6 egglets we had 6 embryos!     So DH & I gave the biggest sign of relief ever!  Had a bit of a sore tummy yesterday but I put that down to the antibiotics as it's my stomach area more than anything.  Was going to go back to work today but panicked myself just in case we were called in for ET but T's just called and he says we're still on for Wed. On our FET we were called back in early.  4 out of the 6 are doing better than the other 2 and he said they're reasonable - 1 of the 4 has slight fragmentation.  Just hope they continue        to grow big & strong.  We've never been at this stage so my nails are nearly next to nothing with biting them in nerves.  

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo Jo - huge congratulations again. You look gorgeous in the pics. 

B - how are you? Hope you're ok and the news on your embies was good.

Sops - what news on your embies?


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi CathB - only one failed to develop over the weekend and there are 5 nice embryos all go go go on wednesday woop woop!!!!  Hope you are ok

Bhopes - pleased to hear from you, 6 out of the 6 is bloomin fantastic well done!!  Well I might see you Wednesday then.  My fingers toes and nose and everything else that can be crossed are crossed for you    

xxxxxxxxxxxxx sophie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes glad all with you. Was getting worried. 

Sops and bhopes all set for wed PUPO   how exciting.

Thinking of you.

Where is everyone?? Hope all ok 

Love kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone up at ISIS on thursday? x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - that's fab news on the embies - completelymissed your earlier post as the pooter didn't tell me there was a new post as it normally does   Really pleased for you hun. All looking good for Weds.

Sops - great news for you too.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Jojo - the photos are beautiful you all look amazing, glad you had a fab day!!

Bhopes  did you just get a time from Terry just now for Wed, I'm going at 3.40.

sophie xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sops and bhopes congratulations on your embies thats a great number for you both i have everything crossed for you both.
Sops did you say you were going to blast how many do they let you put back?xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sops - am in at 3pm, water at the ready for a full bladder      Am just paranoid that we'll get that far, each day is a big step further for us you see        for your ET hon.

Rosex - sorry not at ISIS on Thurs, good luck with your appt    

Kitty - sorry for worrying you honey, didn't mean to  - just a bit paranoid about this all and not even in the 2WW yet!  Hope you're ok hon x

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi Sooty - Yeah I paid to go to blast and freeze any others (fingers crossed) as I'm under 35 then the government stipulates I'm only allowed 1 embie put back.  So fingers crossed.  How are you?

Bhopes - you need PMA honey    , each day is looking good so keep your spirits up and    it works out for you.     . 

Slap round the face for each time you worry!  Got to stay positive and focused xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (if it helps everytime i get paranoid I slap myself, seems to be working).  Its such a shame that I can't smoke through all this, it would have made me feel a lot calmer (i gave up to have the treatment)

Well I may not see you then Wednesday (missed you friday as well) so      and     it all goes ok xxxxxxx

sophie xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
hope you are all doing well girlies - sorry for not being about the past week (especially to support Bhopes and Sops) but things were really hectic with my neice being around, but DH and I had a lovely time having her visit and did lots of things with her that I hope one day we may be doing with our future children     , so it was a bit sad to be back in work today, but never mind.

Bhopes - fantastic news from you      - really pleased that you are on for blast on Wednesday - it sounds like you have some nice quality embies for them all to be still going (and I think any embies below grade 1 have a bit of fragmentation so that is nothing to worry about, and grade 2s still have good implantation rates).  Have all crossed for you hun       .  Also I saw your comment about the ampule shattering again   - well medical technology has come up with another answer - some of the IVF clinics prescribe Ovitrelle instead which is a pre made up injection you (like Clexane) with no mixing or ampules involved.  I am not sure why the ISIS (and other clinics such as the ARGC) still prescribe the old one, but it is worth asking about this if anyone else has cycles coming up as this is what I had at Essex and Herts and the ISIS did agree to prescribe this for me when I asked instead of the pregnyl and it certainly takes the trigger stress away.

Sops - welcome back to the thread  - great news on your E/C and that you also have some good embies to go to blast.  Sending you lots of     vibes

Rosex - glad that your nurse appointment went well last week and you now have a schedule.  You will get used to the needles and the pain control at the ISIS is really good - I was knocked right out and didn't feel a thing during my E/C.  Try not to be too worried about the stats of the IVF cycle either - it is true more fail than succeed and you have to be a little prepared for this, but it is also the case that it is most likely to work the first time statistically and you are very young so your chances are good.  We will all be here to support you through it  

Caroline - how did your consult go Friday?  Hope all is well.

Kitty - have all crossed that this is the month for you   - I think it is written in our stars that on day of ovulation you have a barney with your DH  , but I'm glad that you sorted things out   .

Lisa - have all crossed for your scan tomorrow    

Cath - hope you had a good time celebrating your brother's birthday on Friday.  It was lovely to see you last week and my niece really loved the zoo so I was pleased we went and thanks for that ticket.

Loui - how did your holiday go?

JoJo (or Mrs Godley!)- glad you had a fantastic wedding day   - the weather was certainly great - I'll be checking some of the photos out on ******** when I get a chance.

Cleo - hoping Alfie has settled into his new routine.

Angel, Rivka and Little Mo - you're all quiet - hope all is well.

Mel - how are you doing?  Any news on your NHS referral yet?

Shelley - how are things going on your d/egg cycle - do you have any firm dates yet from Penny?  Keep wondering how you are doing.

Tricksy, Debs, Spangle, Sunny, Laura and Liz -hi - hope you are all OK  

Hello to anyone else I have missed,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sops i'm good hun could do with a little more sleep but hey ho that will come with time.I went to blast as well and got pregnant first time so hope you have the same luck too.Didn't get any frosties but to be honest my partner has just turned 47 and by the time we would be ready he would be nearer 50 and I have to be realistic and enjoy the one have.As grateful as I am my first try worked dont think I could go down that rollercoaster again.Plus am terrified of the thought of labour now after my last one.I know I can have a section next time as well but i just dont know xxxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Well its 5.30 in the morning, I've played with my cat and 2 kittens, had a cup of tea, tidied up front room.  Just cannot understand why I cant sleep.  Thought I would catch up on here whilst I am at it and then watch Peter Andre - Going it alone (DH wouldnt let me watch it last night so had to record)

Rachel - Glad you had a lovely time with your niece and a lovely week.  How old is she? What did you do?  First day back at work is awful isnt it and then its like you never have been away.

thank you so much for mentioning about the ampules shattering (think im scarred for life), I have made a note about Ovitrelle and if I ever have to do this again    (that I don't have too), then I wil mention about being prescribed that from ISIS.

Thank you very much for the vibes.

Sooty - ahhh bless you, lack of sleep is the worst!!!! As I''m writing this I am sure you are tucked up in bed fast asleep which is where I am meant to be!!! Thats fab news that the first one worked and now look, it always looks a lot more promising when it reaches blast stage.  I read on the internet that fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) promotes a healthy womb limbing, I brought and drunk looooaaadddss yesterday.  I read that your labour was the longest labour in the world you poor thing.  At least you can have a section next time if a next time!  but as you say, it is a rollercoaster going through all this, I never expected how tough it was gonna be but there is a final goal that makes it all worth it   

I must dash cos think im half asleep and talking gobbledy ****.  (hope you all slept well!!!  

Sophie xxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quick post to wish B and Sops good luck for this afternoon.   for really strong embies for you and some for the freezer too. 

Rachel - really glad your neice enjoyed the zoo. How was the camping?

Sooty -   with the lack of sleep. 

rosex - what's your appt at ISIS tomorrow?


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hiya 
My appointments at 3 tomorrow it's just to sign all the papers for the treatment etc are you there tomorrow? x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

B and Sops - wishing you lots of luck today and hoping for a good number of excellent embies each    

Rachel - glad that you had a good time with your niece, very good practice for when you have your little ones   

Cathie - hope things are going well and not too hectic

Rosex - good luck now that you are soon starting your cycle.

Hello everyone else reading the thread, hope you are all well.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sops and bhopes,good luck to both of u today hope all goes well.and this time tomorrow u will both be pupo.xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Thanks for all your good luck messages     

Help! Am in a bit of a pickle as I think they only want to put one blasto back but I'd prefer two....  I just don't know what to do or how to argue my case    I know I need to ask about the quality of them and also need to check that all is ok with me as think I might have a touch of OHSS but I really want two put back.     

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - You can't be far off the age where they can put two back so a bit of gentle persuasion, linked with a reminder taht this isn't your first go, might help. Definitely make sure they check you out for ohss as with your history the last thing you need is a repeat. Good luck hun.

Rose - good luck with the paperwork tomorrow. It seems neverending but before you know it you'll be on your way with tx.

Rvika - how are you hun? I'm fine ta, or will be when I've had a full nights sleep tonight!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know that i had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything is great,  it was so detailed it was amazing, very emotional and just so so happy.

I have put my scan photo in the gallery if anyone wants to have a look.


Bhopes & Sops - You are probably PUPO now so everything crossed for you    

 to everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes is your EC today or tomorrow?I just wondered if the isis had changed their policy since last year about having just the one put back.I argued with them about having 2 put back and got my way so hope you can as well.It's your body hun and you know what you want xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to say congrats   to Bhopes and Sops who I am sure must be PUPO by now - sending you both lots of     and   for the TWW .

Lisa - fantastic news on your scan too   - will be having a look in the gallery in a mo.

Hope everyone else is well - work has been a bit manic this week but will pop back on with a few more personals when I get a chance.

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes and sopa hope all went well today and that you are now both pupo    

Rachel glad you had a nice time with your neices. Bet you've gone back to work for a rest 

Lisa fantastic news. gonna go look at scan pic 

Sooty soon you'll be getting more sleep. It's not never ending but it just seems like it at the time 

Rosex hope you get on ok with nurses app thurs. I'm there at 12 fri to see consultant.


Hi to everyone else 

kittyx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Thanks very much for all your good luck messages & advice when I panicked yesterday  
Also to Rachel & Lisa for keeping me sane by text  

Well am a PUPO girl - I think!!  (will explain this last bit in a mo)

As our appointment wasn't til 3, we both went to work yesterday and I dashed across London to get the 1230 train home with DH, thinking 2.5hrs would be fine.... oh no... there was a signal failure outside C'Ford and then our train decided to break down.... of all the days this could happen to us I couldn't believe it.  Tried to keep cool as poss (as usually I'm get mad with the train company).  Time was ticking on.  We were able to get off at C'Ford and DH & I erred and ahhed about getting a cab from there.  Fortunately they moved the train out the way and another came in behind it quite quickly behind. It was about 2.10 now  So we hopped on that and hoped that it zip it's way to Colchester, which thankfully it did  (luckily we didn't get a cab as the A12 was solid!).  Eventually got to ISIS with a few minutes to spare, which is not what I had planned as wanted to have a shower and lie down/relax for a bit for ET.

Anyhow, T met us we walked in and we went through to their little meeting room at the back.  And the Dr and nurse came in.  T said we had 2 top quality blatos (both were hatching) and one not so good - I was gobsmacked    and then they showed us a photo of them which was amazing to see cos we'd never been at this stage.  I was so pleased.  They asked us about single/twin transfer and we said out preference was for two and they explained about things which we took on board.  The issue I said is if they implant and it's a big IF and that's why I prefer the 2 option. so after a bit of talking about things (age etc) we agreed on the 2       I was sooo happy!!!

So we popped into the transfer room and got set and they did the usual things, I didn't feel anything and were chatting away.  Now this is the bit that I'm panicking about.  Dr turned to get what I can only describe as a straw from the window and accidently knocked it on the floor    the nurse said that's ok we'll get a fresh one which they did and everything else went as planned.  Didn't think anything more of it and chatted away etc.  Had the nurse chat afterwards and came home and sat on the sofa all afternoon & evening    Then all night I've been stewing whether our embryos where in the straw thing   I can't get it out of my head that they might have been dropped or if they were in it they came out when it fell. In addition I couldn't see the screen and DH said he couldn't see the little dots like we did with the FET but then we were all talking so he wasn't really watching the screen closely, I guess.  I'll ring isis today and will ask.  But what do you girls think?  I just can't get this out of my head, having had such good news about the blastos that this might happen.  

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Reikilisa - just taken peek at your scan picture, hon - it's amazing to see am so thrilled for you hon   x

Rosex - hope you have a good appointment this afternoon    

Sops - hope you got on ok yesterday, think we were gone by the time of your appointment   

love n hugs

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes i'm so pleased you managed to have 2 put back that is fantastic.Try not to worry i'm sure they are both in there safely and getting ready to snuggle down.xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all,

just quickly to say T has called and put my mind at rest, apparently it was an extra bit of tubing to go on the catheter so phew... can breathe again.  I get myself into such a tizz but it was one of those wake up in the middle of the night moments!  

Righto going to get me a shower now and pop up the road for some milk so I can have a cuppa and enjoy day time tv   

Hope everyone is well.

Bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Bhope - glad that 2 such good quality blastos got in (and   about your worried night, I would have been the same, glad T put your mind at rest). Well done PUPO, sending you lots of     

Sops - lots of    now that you are PUPO

Lisa - 20 week scan is such a milestone and I'm so so pleased for you, you deserve it all. That's brilliant news.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - that's fantastic news. Lots of   and   coming your way. How stressful  getting there though! are you taking any time off now you've had the transfer or just keeping busy to keep your mind off it all?

Sops - hope you got on ok too. 

Rivka - how's you?

Sooty - are you getting any more sleep yet?

Kitty - what did you decide about the hair in the end?


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to do a quick post b4 we go on our honeymoon tomorrow.

Congrats to the PUPO girls, I hope the 2ww goes really quickly for u      for u both.

Lisa hunny, congrats to getting to ur next milestone, I'm soo happy for u xxx

Cath - hopefully see u at the airport tomorrow.

Hello to every1 else hope u are all well.

Lots of Love Mrs Godley xxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi all,


THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVELY MESSAGES   

I had one that made it to Blastocyst and therefore,  none to freeze, I'm just hoping that its a sign that I did not need to freeeze any.    that little blasto wants to stick around.  I wonder if its hatched yet

DH cried which made me cry when they showed the picture of little embie and when they put it in, he said its the first time that it all seems real, I hope that I can give him what we both want  

Jojo - Hope you have a loooovvvveeellly honeymoon


Bhopes - you sound like you had a nightmare 24 hours!!! Thats fab that you got 2 blasto     for you.  Thats brilliant!!!! And yes, missed you again! 

Lisa - congratulations on your 20 week scan you must be over the moon     

Rosex - hope appt went well today 

Cath, Rivka, Wilsons and everyone I have missed - whats new?

Hope everyone ok.

Love & hugs and all that jazz Sophie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to congratulate Bhopes and Sops on being PUPO - great news, take it as easy as you can   

Congrats Lisa on your scan, great news!

Congrats JoJo on your wedding enjoy your honeymoon.

Sorry gotta go, hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Spangle - hello hon, just noticed your ticker - that's brilliant news!  Many congratulations honey, keeping everything crossed for you x

Sops - congrats on being a pupo girl too, course little blasto will stick around     I thought I'd cry too, was a bit emotional in the morning but after the train ride, I was just happy to get there in time.    You rest up now x

Cath - yep, am off at the moment, going to ring GP today and see if she'll sign me off next week too.  So if you or Rachel want a dog walker for a week, am here!     Hope you're doing ok?  Getting a bit of time to relax and take it easy.

Rivka - lovely to hear from hon, how's things with you? x

Mrs G - happy honeymoon     have a fab time  

I need a sticker that says I hate the dreaded 2WW!    It's already doing my head in.  

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Sops - good to hear from you PUPO, lots of    coming your way

B - look after yourself, 2ww is a pain  , try to keep yourself busy and I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Spangle - just saw your ticker, excellent news. Keeping everything crossed for you too, you deserve it so much after all you've been through  , I'm really happy for you. 

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

bhopes and sops congrats on being pupo   for you

spangel congrats to you

jojo have a great honeymoon

cath still no decision on hair, altho gave myself some layers and quiet like it at mo 

rose hope you got on ok thurs

lisa brill piccy xx

Rachel hope you're ok.

Rivka how are you?

Well went to see gidon today. He basically aid that it's our decision whether to go again with ivf and my bloods all pretty good but he obviously can't say whether it'll work this time or not.
Ended up having nurse discussion there and then as i told him i couldn't give up yet. So we could start next week with the pill. But still paying won't have to do it. 4 days to wait.

Have a good weekend all, speak soon kittyx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Heya kitty
How did you get on today?
i was thinking of you and hoping you werent getting stuck in the v festival traffic lol
I got on ok was there for all of 10mins lol just signed the papers that was it really, just getting impatient to start now  xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty -   you don't need the pill next week. 

Rose - that's good to get the paperwork out of the way. Are you starting on your next cycle then? It'll be here before you know it then you'll wonder where the time went.

Sops - congrats on being PUPO

B - great that you're getting signed off. I'm off most of next week if you want to meet up. 

Rachel - are you free for a walk next week? 

Julia - happy anniversary for yesterday. Just seen your ** about eyelashes. ??  

Rivka - hello hun. Will reply to your pm in a mo. 

Hello to everyone else.I'm off to Cardiff in a bit for my cousins hen party. I'm really looking forward to it as her sister is coming over from Oz, poss just landed, and I haven't seen them in ages. Just have a load of chocs, two batches of brownies, and some packing to do first. 

have a good one.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Bhopes -   I really feel for you hun worrying after your transfer that your embies were in that straw - I wish you had rang me for some support but I am glad that Mr T was able to reassure you the next day.  Sorry that the TWW is doing your head in already but I have a good feeling for you (hatching blasts are a brill sign)   and hope that all will be OK.  Are you still doing the Zita West CD?

Sops - great news from you too - it is lovely seeing the embie pictures and you are right about it making it seem real.  Hope the TWW is going OK so far  .

Spangle - fantastic news for you     - I have all crossed for a healthy and happy 9 months    

JoJo - have a great honeymoon  

Julia - hope you had a good anniversary with DH  

Kitty - glad your consult with G went well but  that you have good news in 3 days time    

Rosex - it's all steam ahead for you - it will come around quickly    

Cath - have a great night out in Cardiff - I'm v. jealous and have had some of my greatest (and probably most drunken!   ) nights out there in my past! I could do Monday or Wednesday evening for a doggie walk next week if either of those nights are good?

Not much news from me really as Stepan, the doctor at Reprofit is away on holiday at the moment so haven't been able to get any more news on a date for our next d/egg cycle   .  DH has been a bit grumpy and keeps saying he is in need of a holiday (to be honest we both are really as our last holiday was also in the Czech Republic and not that relaxing for obvious reasons) but we're reluctant to book anything as we don't want to miss out if we get offered a date to cycle when we are away.  Hopefully we will have some good news soon     .  I also found out yesterday that our next door neighbour is 7 months pregnant - she is usually very thin so I can't quite believe we hadn't noticed before now, but she and her husband were talking to DH about doing up a nursery in their home -they don't know about our situation but this made me a bit sad   as we had similar plans when we moved into our house nearly 3 years ago (just as we finished our IUI's were making plans for our IVF journey) but still have a boring old study instead.  Hopefully one day eh?

Anyway had better go -   to everyone else still reading - I hope you're all having a good weekend.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Gosh, it's very quiet on here.  Hope everyone's had good weekends.

Kitty - that's brill news that you can start tx again, fingers crossed this is the cycle for you      Will they change anything for this cycle for you? x

Cath - hope you had a lovely time away.  Would be lovely to meet up one day, let me know what day is best for you.  Are you at the cafe, I could come over there and have a cuppa? x

rivka - how's the piano playing going?  Hope all is well x

Rachel -   aww, it's horrible when your life is left in limbo whilst waiting to hear.  Any chance you & DH can get away for a long weekend to give yourselves a little break you both need?  Stepan will be back before you know it and I'm sure he'll have some dates for you. lots of     about your neighbour, it will be you honey, it will be - think PMA! x

Sops - how you doing hon?  Are you off this week too?  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you   like it is me.

I've convinced myself that this cycle hasn't worked for us as I think a woman knows and senses whether she's pg or not and I've got the same nothing feeling like I did with our FET.  I do have tender (.)(.) but I always get them before AF in any case and i think that's also down to the drugs.  So am secretly planning on what to do next, just got to get DH on board now.

Hope everyone is ok.

bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Hope you all had nice weekends, hopefully in some sunshine. I had a lovely time at the hen party which was fairly civilised, and just involved silly games at my cousins house followed by a trip to a spa. I wish I'd not gone as silly on my answers for the ice breaking game though as the answers ended up being slotted into a story which had me as a trans gender psychotic who's partner was a time lord with a large manhood - all read out by my aunt     Sadly I had to come straight back into a night shift, which isn't good after a long drive.

Spangle - huge congratulations. I'm so pleased for you that after all you've gone through it looks like you're getting your dream now. 

Rachel - Wednesday evening would be good for a dog walk. I have a wedding order to deliver in Chelmsford this evening. 

Such a shame you're left in limbo at the moment. Is there anywhere you could go for a short break so you at least feel you've had a holiday of sorts?

B - don't get too disheartened yet. Lots of people don't feel pregnant and then get a positive. I always hark back to when Liz was pg with Faith, and didn't have a clue.   

I'll be at the coffee shop a few times over the next few days, text me if you fancy coming up and I'll make sure I'm there. Tomorrow is the worst time as we have friends coming up from Kent, and I'm hoping dh will have a short day as it's our wedding anniversary. But otherwise I have the week off and apart from chocolate I'm hoping to spend time helping dh.

Sops - how's the 2ww treating you?

Cvru/Shortie/Sooty/Rivka/Julia/Angel and everyone else. Hope you're ok.

I had some brilliant news this weekend. Do you remember me telling you about my friend who has had multiple m/c? I think it was in the region of 13 and she was close to giving up and trying donor eggs. She tried Care on Notts who have a new treatment where they analyse the quality of the egg or embryo to say if it's viable before doing anything else. We were supposed to see her in May for dh's birthday but she cancelled because of an early egg collection, and we've not heard much from her since. She's called this week to say she's now 15 weeks pg which is further than she's ever got before. She thought she was losing it at 5 weeks again but her doc got her in quickly and gave her extra progesterone - as her levels were too low to keep the baby developing - and it seems to have worked. I'm over the moon for her as she's one of the lovliest people you could ever meet, and it gives a little bit of hope that perhaps it's not all a waste of time. 

Right, must go as I have to get this choc done asap so I don't get caught in rush hour.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,
just a quicky from me -

Bhopes - don't give up hope yet hun - I know how hard it is during the TWW and your mind can play lots of silly games on you, but really it is too early for you to possibly know if the cycle has worked or not yet - sore (.)(.) can be good or bad too, so keep up the PMA hun - you have 1 week left to go and I   you will have a lovely suprise at the end of it    

Cath - sounds like you had a good time on your hen night - it is the strangest ice breaker I have heard of too     - I'm fine for Wednesday, just text me to sort out times/venue - 6 or later would be good for me.  If anyone else fancies joining us we usually go somewhere locally (Colchester way) so just let us know.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

B - Thinking about you and having everything crossed for a positive outcome      keep up PMA. Piano playing is going well thank you, enjoying it very much (must admit though that I'm playing less now when the weather is so nice outside ...) and going for grade 3 next. 

Cathie - sounds like you had a great hen weekend, and lovely news about your friend (I remember you writing about her).

Rachel - hope you hear from Stepan soon, it's a pain to be waiting   hope it's not long now. 

Hello everyone else reading, hope you are all well.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cath -    Happy anniversary!  Hope you have a brill day together.  Your ice breaking story made me chuckle    sounds like a good giggle for a hen night. x

Rivka - wowzers, grade 3!  That's really good.  My Dad's learning the oboe and he gets soooo nervous when his gradings come up, bless. x

Feel a bit awful as I've had to tell a little white lie to my mum saying I'm off this week as we're decorating the front room, which isn't far from the truth as we plan to do so at the weekend.  But she keeps digging for info and I don't really want to tell her anything   So we've definitely got to decorate now (as they're down the weekend after next) thing is we can't agree on a colour    So off to homebase or B&Q today which should keep me from stewing on other things.

Love n hugs

bx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Cath - Happy Anniversary to you and DH!! Have a wonderful day.

B - it can sometime ease the pressure when you don't tell all information at once, and    that by the time you see your mum you'll have some lovely news for her. Good luck colour choosing, but don't work too hard !


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes hope you're ok. Don't overdo it if you are decorating. You can always say you decided just to enjoy the nice weather. DOn't put yourself under pressure . When is your otd?

Sops hope you are ok and not struggling to much thro the dreaded 2ww 

Cath happy anniversary

Rivka good luck with the piano playing. I gave up about grade 3 at school.

Rachel you ok?

Its official.........  af arrived today so i'm back on the rocky road of ivf starting the pill tom! Trying to find out about getting drugs cheaper so any advice greatfully recieved.

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Kitty, so sorry to hear that. Had everything crossed that this was your time.   You're a v strong person though and will be able to cope ok with another cycle. 

Rivka - you're making great progress with the piano. Can't believe you're working for grade 3 already. 

B - if you want a hand with decorating so you don't have to do too much, give me a shout (am free before the weekend). You can always tell your mum that the weather was so nice you decided to go out instead as you can decorate any time  

Rachel - looking forward to the walk tomorrow. Have a gps tracker for Honey now so I may risk her off the lead a little. There again, maybe not!

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to give a big     to Kitty - so sorry your acupuncture did not work out for you in your natural cycle, but I   that it will make the difference on your IVF cycle.  Hope you are OK.  When I was at the ARGC I bought most of my drugs from Ali at Fazeley's pharmacy (he posts them out by Royal mail guaranteed delivery) and I am sure there is a thread on FF somewhere which  lists all the best places to go to. I think it can depend too which drugs you are on and it is worth shopping around and getting a quote (I know that Debs did that and went somewhere else).  If you can't find the thread PM me and I'll have a look for it for you.

Bhopes/Cath - was lovely to see you both earlier for our dog walk.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Kitty - have just found it - it is at the top of the IVF general chit chat page:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have been absent for so long, partly due to it being summer holidays and trying to keep James entertained. Only one week to go so I should get some sanity back soon!

Is there a meet up tonight, seeing as it is the last Thursday of the month?

Hope you are all well. I will spend a couple of hours reading through the last few weeks and catch up on all your news.

Take care, Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

WElcome back Julia. Good luck surviving the week ahead! Not sure about a meet as it's not been mentioned in a while. 

Rachel - lovely to see oyu and B last night. Both girls were knackered when we got home.

How's everyone else? Any plans for the bank holiday? I'm booked up with chocolate parties and a market which is good but hard work. Better than having no business at all though.

take care

Cathie x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

rachel thanks  i have tracked down some cheaper puregon from bupa @ home (something like that!)
and they are half the price of clinic. They didn't do some of the drugs but that was th main expensive one. Going to docs next wee as have to have hep c blood test again and gonna ask about the gestone see if i can get thro them, worth a try altho it's not my usual doc so not sure what he'l say. Hope you are ok xx

Hi everyone else, hope bhopes and sops ok and not gone mad yet and   for some good news.

I'm off to band rehurasal with dh tonight as they're doing a gig on sunday and i'm singing 2 songs this time  (but it is at a home for people with learning disabilities so hopefully tey won't notice if i sing a dud note )

Have a nice weekend all incase i  don't get on again.

kittyx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on much lately I have been reading but haven't had an opportunity to post.

Kitty I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get your natural BFP this month but I hope you get your dreams answered soon with your IVF tx    have fun tonight with your band practise sounds great fun.

Bhopes & Sops how you doing ladies    hope you're both doing ok.

 to everyone else hope you're all well.

I heard back from my GP yesterday & we are able to have another 2 IVF's on the NHS (I really hope we only need 1) We won't be ready to start again until November time but at least the finances have been taken care off. I'm still undecided about the immune tx but I've got a few months to think about it.

Enjoy the BH weekend, it's meant to be sunny  

Mel x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Melo - that's great about the funding.   you'll only need the one. 

Kitty - singing sounds great. Enjoy. 

Sorry for no more personals, nose won't stop running. Will pop back in at some point over the weekend. Have fun


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

So as i expected body isnt playing ball im on cycle day 36 today so i still havent been able to start the pill, i bet af wont arrive for months now!
im off sick today cause i just feel exchusted and felt so sick since i woke up this morning, went into work and ran to toilet like twice thinking i was guna puke, so i went home, not that they were happy bout it xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi All,

rosex - Aww,     I'm sure AF will come along soon.  Here's a AF dance to help things along                 I think there are some tablets which can bring AF on but I think it's best to wait a little bit.  My cycles are irregular too so know how frustratin it can be.  

Kitty - How you doing hon?  Am sorry nothing happened this month for you but keeping everything crossed for your tx cycle.  You'll be fine hon - I think you're on the same protocol I was on and it is sooo much easier being on the pill first.  Hope you get your drugs sorted.  DH is doing the decorating and I'll just be telling him where he's missed      Have  good time at your gig - sounds like good fun    x

Little Mo - Lovely to see you posting again, hope the last week of the hols is an easy one for you x

Melo - Great news from your GP, fingers crossed for your next go.  I know what you mean about whether to go for immune tests as am thinking about having those myself.  It's a difficult decision to make especially with the costs involved and that.  We've been fortunate that our GP has done my level 1 tests so maybe you can ask yours too?

Nothing to report from me unfortunately  

Bx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on to share my news with you - I finally got a date from Stepan in the week and our next d/e cycle  ^jumping^ ^jumping^ ^jumping^ will be in November - I was a little disappointed it will be so far away, but a date is a date and on the plus side it will be easier to plan my job around this and sort the time off.  Now have to start a major task though of getting DH to cut down on his alcohol consumption for the next 3 months, which isn't going to be quiet so easy   - it is just ironic that with d/eggs I can probably drink as much as I like at the moment!

Kitty - glad you sorted out your drugs - sounds like you got a good saving.  Hope your rehearsal went well - didn't know you could sing either.

Julia - welcome back to the thread - I see on ** your family hasn't been too well lately - hope you are OK   .  I see from ** too there was some kind of meet on Thursday with a few of our absent friends (who I miss and wish would come back), but maybe we should sort something for next month whatever for us girlies as it would be good to catch up with everyone.

Mel - well done on getting your NHS tx sorted out - I   you only will need one more cycle too though too.

Cath - don't work too hard this w/end.

Rosex - sorry to hear that AF hasn't arrived (it is typical that she never does when you want her to) - here is another little AF dance for  you:     ^jumping^  ^jumping^   

Caroline - how are you doing hun?  You've been quiet  

Bhopes - have all crossed for your test date and   that you will have some fantastic news for us all soon     

Angel - are you back from your cruise yet?  Hope you are having a good time if not.

Lisa - how are you lovely - is all OK with the bubs?

Cleo - how is Alfie doing?

Rivka - sounds like you're getting pretty good on the piano now.

Hello to everyone else - hope you all have a good weekend planned,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Rachel thats fantastic news that you've got your date from Stepan     it gives you enough time to prepare everything & get DH to cut down on the bevies    we're hoping to start in November so we might be cycle buddies  

Enjoy the BH weekend ladies it's meant to be sunny...doesn't look to good today though  

Mel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

rosex -            There's an af dance for you if you still need it. I hope you don't mind me asking, but have you tested just in case? 

Rachel - fab news on the tx. A meet next month is a great idea too. 

melo - November isn't that far off now. 

B - wishing you sooooo much luck for test day.     

JoJo - welcome home from honeymoon. Looks like you had a fab time from the pics on **. 

Julia - hope the family is recovering now. 

Em - you back too? We've missed you  

Can't stop, my bed is calling so hello to everyone else. 4 parties down and only one more, and a market   , to go before I can collapse in a heap for a few hours. Have a stinking cold today so have missed out on a friends party   Why couldn't it wait till next week?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just realised I forgot yesterday to say good luck to Sops who I think must be testing this weekend along with Bhopes - Sops and Alice - i have all crossed for you both         - hoping for some good news on here soon     .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry - forgot to say good luck to Sops too. Brain gone to mush today.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie to say im back from our hols - will try to do personals tomoz - love to all

Emms


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

my lap top has broken   so been off line for a few weeks. My brother has kindly lent me his..


Rachel - fab news about your cycle hun!! Alfie is doing well, he weighs 9 lb 12 now   Nearly double his birth weight.

Bhopes and Sops  - good luck      

Julia - hope the family feel better soon. Keep menaing to text u to call in for a visit. I still have a thank you card here for you!   Perhaps when James goes back to school yuou might have a spare day for a visit??

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Just got three letters to say today...... BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!    

DH & I can't quite believe it. Tested y'day with the CB digital and it said 1-2 weeks, this morning it said 2-3 - just can't believe it.  We're both stunned as I guess I convinced us both there was nothing happening.  Hope to get a blood test asap to see what levels are etc and take it from there.  Just hope the levels rise and our little embie(s) will stay with us    

Rachel - Fab news on getting those dates through, that's brilliant news.   As you say now you know the dates you and DH can plan things for you both.  Thanks for all help over the past couple of weeks and listening to all my woes - you've kept me sane!  

Angel - welcome home from your hols, hope you had a fab time    Hope to see the pics soon. x

Cleo - lovely to hear from you, sorry your laptop is broken   Hope it can be mended soon.  How's little fella doing?  x

Cath - lovely to see you and the girls (& chocky) the other day.  It's a lovely place to walk over there - going to take DH over there for a stroll.  Thanks for the offer of decorating   DH has done it all with me sitting on the sidelines - felt really guilty but hey ho.  Anyhow, all done now bar another coat on the chimney - our living room now looks like a grown up's living room (not our usual mess)    Hope to catch up soon x

Kitty - how's you doing hon?  Are you on taking marvelon?  How are you finding it? Hope to catch up soon - been too long  x

Sops - hope you've good news this morning too honey       

Going to put my feet up now and have my cuppa  

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning All

B - CONGRATULATIONS            Excellent news     

Hi to everyone else 
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bhopes - huge congratulations. So, so please for you and DH, what fantastic news   

Sops - good luck with the testing

will try and get on later for more personals but laptop playing up the last few weeks,
C x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - massive congratulations. Such fantastic news hun. 

Sops - hope you've got on ok too.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bhopes,congratulations hunny thats fantastic news yeahhhhhhhhhhh hope ur levels are nice and high.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Bhopes!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - thats fantastic news to come home to hunny - so pleased for you and dh, especially after a worrying transfer


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations hun i'm so happy for you both.You both must be on clould 9 xxxxx

Sops hope you are ok xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - congratulations


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

OMG Bhopes congratulations you must be over the moon     congrats honey.

Sorry for the complete lack of being on here, been a total wreck on our 2ww and unfortunately we got a  , found out saturday really cos AF started and then tested then and yesterday which was both negative.  As much as im absolutely gutted, i been quite positive, DH has been a wreck this weekend and i just took him for lunch at tiptree jam factory which was really nice.  

Seriously though im ok, the odds of IVF working anyhows is ****e and i knew that, and also I get 2 more free goes so not all lost as yet.  The only gutting thing is is that there are no frosties and also i got referred on the old contract which was 1 free go, so have to go back through the whole hospital referral process get new tests etc to be referred back to ISIS so we are probably looking at least till new year before we get back on it again. 

I just wanna go again and get it all done now, oh well.

Anyhows i got an interview for a promotion tomorrow so need to prep for that this afternoon.

Bhopes so so so so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Everyone else - I'm so sorry for lack of personals I will catch up on here during this week, I do hope you are all ok and enjoying your bank holidays xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sops


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sops - hunny    I'm sorry u got a BFN, I was a bit like u and just wanted to get on with the next steps, I hope ur not waiting to long for ur next go.

Bhopes - Congratulations on your BFP hunny, I'm so happy for u. Now all u have to do is wait for ur 1st scan, which is worse than the 2WW lol 

Ems - Welcome home sweetie, hope you and dh had a great time. Can't wait to see ur pics   Guess what? I have a DH too  

Cath - The chocolate is lovely, not much left of it now   was good to see u b4 we went.

Hi to every1 else. Hope u are all well

Love Mrs G xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sops -   so sorry hun. Was really hoping it would be a double dose of good news today.   Good luck with the promotion interview. 

JoJo - was lovely to see you too, sorry I had to dash off so quickly. 

Off to bed now. I've called in sick as my cold has taken hold properly and I can't keep going any longer. Will catch up with you all properly later in the week.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sops -   so sorry hun to hear your news. As you say you get another 2 free goes.  I never had any frosties from my 1st cycle either. It took me 3 attempts to get my goprgeous little man, hang on in there. I think IVF is a numbers game alot of the time, its crap having to go through it again but PMA, it can happen, i'm living proof!!

Bhopes - so happy for you hun, just goes to show you haven't got a clue what is happening inside. I was convinced i wasn't pregnant, even when i was at my first scan...how wrong was I.  REst up and hope the next 3 weeks pass quickly and you see a lovely heartbeat.

Love to all.

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats bhopes excellent news!

Sop I am sorry you did not make it this time    loads of luck for your next cycle - it is rare to work 1st time unfortunately but sending     for the future.

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Sops - So sorry to hear your news  . Just wanted to let you know that we haven't had to go through the whole hospital process again and we too were on the old contract. At our follow up, they said they would write to our GP requesting 'support' for further funding (we've had a copy so its been sent) and all the GP has to do is write back to say yes - it's just a formality and we are hoping to go again in October - as long a AF plays ball. You shouldn't have to go to the hospital again  .


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sops so sorry to hear your news    

Bhopes congratulations on your BFP     I'm delighted for you

Hi to everyone hope you've had a great weekend.

Mel xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes    fantastic news. I'm thrilled for you and dh. Take it easy xx

Sops i'm really sorry you didn't get bfp but as the others you have to be pretty lucky for it to work first time. Keep up the   

Angel hope you had a nice hol

Cath hope you feel better soon.

Rachel good news you've got a date

Rosex how you doing? AF showed up yet?

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all had a nice weekend

Not much news from me, waiting for all tha stuff to come thro from isis with my dates etc.

kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sops -     really sorry to hear your news hun - it must be horrible when AF turns up before you had even tested, but you are so right to remain positive about your future tx - at least you are eligible for more cycles on the NHS and as Cleo says it is a numbers game and you only have to look at her story, and others like Bhopes to see that for many of us we have to try a few times before we get our BFP.  The success rate on fresh cycles is better too.  Good luck in your interview to    

Bhopes -            - that is such fantastic news - I am really thrilled for you and DH after your horrible first cycle you so deserve this.  With the test stick showing you are a week ahead already I think that must be a great sign for a good blood test, and I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months.

Kitty - hope your dates come through soon  

Shortie - that is good news that your NHS funding is sorted out soon and you can go again soon  .

Mel - I hope we can be cycle buddies in November and it is a good month for us both  

Cath - hope you're feeling better soon  

Angel - welcome back - you've been missed.

Cleo - glad to hear that Alfie is still doing well  

Hello to everyone else.  DH and I have been out for a long walk today near Woodbridge and I've managed to sunburn my face    -peeling will probably start just in time for my niece's Christening next weekend, but never mind!

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sops - oh honey, I'm so sorry     My heart goes out to you both. Did you call ISIS about AF turning up early?  Oh honey, I don't know what to say.     But you're right you are eligible for future goes and if you want to go back to ISIS pop to your GP, he/she should be able to write a letter - that's what ours did and we got an appointment straight away.  No need to go back to the hospital.  Your still both really young so the odds for it working are good. Sending you & DH lots of        and hope you got on well today. x

Have to say I'm not feeling so confident today about things   Am back at work which is good for keeping me occupied but hated the train journey and bus and all the people just bumping into me.  Also not feeling much today at all.  Over the weekend my (.)(.)s were quite tender, now it's almost nothing.  I keep prodding and DH keeps saying it's not as if my body was showing any signs anyway but I knew how my boobies felt.  Just hope this is not a chemical    Am waiting for ISIS to call back to book appt and my GP to let her know as I don't know when you're supposed to tell them.  I run out of clexane tomorrow so hope one or other of them is able to do a prescription for me.

Right best dash, lots of work to catch up on - will do personals later.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

B - Don't worry about the symptoms coming and going as mine didn't really kick in for a while anyway and some days things feel differently to others,  hope you get your blood test through soon to put your mind at rest and remember that your pee stick came back nice and strong,  I basically went to my gp as soon as i had my bloods back as wanted to get prescription of clexane as soon as possible don't worry isis will do you a prescription if you can't get to docs in time.


love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - hope your bloods came up nice and high.  

Sops - was it today your interview for promition? Hope it went well (or do well if not done yet). 

Lisa - wow 22 weeks! How are you doing?

Rachel - hope your face wasn't too sore after the sun. 

Kitty - hope ISIS have got the bits to you now. 

Em - hope sending ds back to school isn't too hard. I know how you hate sending him off. 

Have lost the end of the page. Hello everyone else, hope you all enjoyed the bank holiday. Great weather in the end.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Bhopes, many many congratulations to you and DH! Keep positive hun. It must be a nightmare for you, travelling to London every day. I am SO pleased for you!

Cathie, how are you feeling? I hope you start feeling better soon (and let me know when I can drop your stuff over). Have you really got a sat nav for your dog? Amazing!  

Sops, so sorry to hear about your BFN. Hopefully they can sort you out for going again sooner rather than later.

Rachel, I agree, let's start the meets up again and hopefully we can get back the good support group we once had. 

Kitty, sorry the accu has not worked so far for you. Have you decided on whether to have a tattoo or not? I am undecided about one too (must be something to do with turning 40 lol!). I want either a butterfly on my foot or a group of 3 butterflies on my lower back, but I am SO SCARED of the pain lol!

Em, glad you are back, countdown to the next cruise now eh?

Jo jo, are you married then? I must have missed that lol!

Lisa, how are you doing? Getting huge hopefully! Will try and contact you soon x

Cleo, don't worry about not getting in touch, I know what it is like. Hopefully see you soon. James is back at school on Thursday (hurrah!) so maybe see you some time after then.

Rivka, how are you doing? How is your mum these days? Hope you are both okay.

Lorra love to everyone else.

Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Sops -   so sorry it didn't work out this time. Well done you for thinking about a plan for next time, as everyone said it's often a numbers game. Hope the interview went well.

B -   lovely news, totally thrilled for you! I know you are worried about symptoms but it's really way too early for that, hopefully your blood come back good and high to reassure you.

Cathie - hope this cold goes away soon  

Rachel - good news that you now have dates, it looks like a long wait but will go very quickly (I can't believe it's less than a month to our adoption course).

Em - welcome back, hope you had a fab time.

Jo - good to see you back after an enjoyable honeymoon and a married lady now!

Little Mo - mum is getting better, thanks for asking. How are James and Alex? 

Cleo - good to hear from you, glad that Alfie is doing so well.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Am at home today as have got blood test this arvo - couldn't get in yesterday in the end . Feel guilty as it's a bit awkward at work as i've been off for over a week then back in for one day then off again.  My manager is on holiday too so there is no one to tell - not my fault but I don't want to tell anyone else as I know they're a bunch of gossips.  So I've rung in saying I'm working from home.   Will have to clear it with manager when she returns, I guess.  There was no way I could get in and back in time for appointment and this must come first!

Cathie - hope you feel better hon, summer colds really aren't much fun    Lots of fluids and vitamins if you can.   

Rivka - lovely to see you and DH at the fete on Monday, we thought there was a good turn out up there.  Alas DH didn't get to do the tug of war in the end but still fun to see.  Hope to catch up again with you soon.  When's your grade 3? x

JoJo/Cleo - you're right these few days have been much worse than the 2WW.  DH thinks I'm obsessed   but I just need to know something's going on in there!  JoJo - think you'll have to change your name to Mrs G now    x

Little Mo - hope you're feeling better hon x

Reikilisa - thanks for your advice sweetie, spoke to GP y'day and I don't think I get to see her until we have a scan.    Still hoping ISIS will find some clexane from somewhere... they said they hoped they'll have it today but can do me a private prescription.  Spoke to GP about it and she said she could do it but had to ring and let her know this morning.  But thinking about it I thought it's just better if she could do it, so rang back yesterday and hoping there will be a prescription there for me today.  I rang the local pharmacy and they've got some and have put them on the side, just hope they're the right ones.  How's things with you hon? Do you have any more scans booked?  When do you start mat leave?

Rachel - thanks hon & thanks for your text too   Sorry I only picked it up this morning, will text you in a bit. x

Sops - hope you got on well at your interview and you get the promotion. x

Kitty - hope you're getting on ok.

Rosex - hope you're ok and AF has turned up for you    

 to everyone else, hope you're all well. x 

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

All done Bhopes  

Sorry was just catching up. Hope to have more time later for personals.

Mrs G xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Mrs G -    Are you getting used to your new name?  Took me a while to get used to mine (and I still use both!) x

Managed to get the clexane from the pharmacy up the road in the end but they only have the regular ones, not the high tech ones ISIS have.  No matter as long as it does the job.  My tummy is already so black & blue with bruises 

Love n hugs

bx


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies,

Hope everyone is ok?

I went back to work today after being off ill since friday must of been a bug or something. started getting excited that it could be morning sickness but i tested throughtout the weekend and BFN as usual :-(
Im still waiting for af to arrive im on day 42 now getting more and more impatient!!
i have a session of reiki 2mrw which im looking forward to and im going to see a lady in great wakering who specialises in reflexolgy for infertility so im going to book an appointment with her soon to try and chill me out

Still waiting to hear back from ISIS, ive been trying to speak to a nurse about getting provera but still not heard back yet

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on to say to Alice that I am glad you are all sorted with the Clexane (sounds much better getting your GP to prescribe than having to pay for a private script from the ISIS!) and I hope that your blood test comes back soon with good news    , although given they didn't get the NHS contract I am suprised it has taken you so long to be able to book in for a blood test and sounds like they must still be quite busy.

Rosex -   sorry that your lack of AF raised your hopes - it is horribe when that happens   but I hope you hear back from the ISIS soon and you can sort out some Provera from them.

Rivka - you are right about your adoption course coming around quickly.

Julia - sounds like we should maybe start planning a September meet then.  
Any suggestions anyone? I don't know what anyone else thinks but it would be easier for me to do it on a Friday night rather than mid week as it can often be a struggle to get away from work, but I will try and go with the flow whatever suits most people as I know peopel are going to have things planned on weekend nights.  Also I didn't know if we should perhaps alternate the venue every so often so people like Kitty and Angel don't always have to travel so far, or is Colchester better for everyone?  Just a thought.

Anyway better go - hello to everyone else,
love rAchel xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

bhopes glad you got drugs sorted and   bloods come back high 

Rosex is it val you're going to see in wakering? If it is, i know her very well and we have been clients of each others for years. I find reflex very relaxing. Have you tried accupunture? Altho i didnt getpregnant whilst having it i found it regulated my cycle with no pmt. I went to dr li on the london road. Messaged you on the essex thead too. Keep ringing isis cos i missed outon a whole month cos no one got back to me once.

Julia can you believe how quick the school hols went? I don't want dd to go back to school, i know i will feel the dread again.

Cath hope you're feeling better.

mrs G    have you got used to saying " my husband" yet. I always kept saying " my boyfriend" Whoops i mean husband! (and him!)

Rachel hows your sunburn?

Sops how are you? How was your interview?

Hope everyone else is ok love kitty x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes - hope you are ok hun - when do you get your blood results?  

Rachel - would love to meet up hun, fridays are good for me or midweek which ever suits - hope you are well  

Just a quickie cos im at work, will try and get back on later

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

Sorry for not getting on here sooner, back at work again today and it's quite manic as our students all turn up tomorrow    Didn't get the call til late yesterday but we've scored a whopping 2300!!!!      Was on my way to the shop when they called so very nearly burst into tears in there. Got to go back tomorrow for another test so am      like crazy that they are rising.  

Sorry got to dash as so much to do, not what I need right now but perhaps that's a bit of a blessing in disguise.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes - wow that looks like a strong one (or two!). Really pleased for you hun. 

Rachel - depending on the date, Fridays are generally ok for me too. It would be lovely to have another meet up.

Kitty - anything from ISIS yet or is it a case of take the pill now and then get dates in a week or two?

Rosex - Kitty is right, you sometimes need to keep at ISIS to make sure you get a reply. 

Sops - how are things with you now? Hope the interview went well. 

Angel - is it odd having ds back at school now?

Julia - lovely to see you briefly yesterday. 

I know I've forgotten people so sorry and hope you're ok. Am getting back to normal now, though still finding anything vaguely strenuous to be v tiring. I'm v behind on all my chores and chocolate for the weekend but Dh is off tomorrow so we can hopefully work together to get everything done, though he's only allowed light duties cos he'snot had a day off in nearly 3 weeks poor love.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bhopes - that is amazing news. Massive congratulations to you and DH


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Bhope - Its looking a good score for 2   

Cath - try and get some sleep hunny  

Ems - when did ur ds go back to school, have I missed it?

Julia - How are u hun? 

Rachel - the closer to Ipswich the better for me, and Fridays is better for me as I have WW on a Thursday.

Kitty - Seems strange saying "I'm his wife" lol 

love to every1 else 

Mrs G xxx

p.s I put blooming 4lb's on, Tooooo much wedding cake


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hay Mrs G - loving the new profile name   - ds went back wednesday evening - thankfully a short week this week, but do miss him so after having him around for the summer - im sure you will soon shift those few pounds hun - im going to join ww on monday - need to do something!   if there is a meet in colchester i could pick you up from asda or somewhere hun  

Cath -  hope you dont get too stressed out today trying to catch up  

Bhopes - sounds like you have amazing bloods, maybe there are 2 in there   all is well hun  

Rachel - hope you are ok hun  

Julia - bet it seems strange now James has gone back to school, nice you can spend more time with Alex now im sure 

Really should get on with some housework but not in the mood!

Hope everyone else is ok
Em


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Day 44 Is my body taking the p**s or what!!

all i can say is im now at the end of my patience, i mean day 44 arghhhh. ive phoned the clinic to let them know and she said theres not much she can really tell me to do, but i thought she mentioned last time they would give me provera..she said that she is going to discuss me with the consultant on monday and there some things she needs to find out from her. so im still just plodding along :-(

xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rose here's a dance for u hunny [fly]          [/fly] Hope this helps


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rosex - hope ISIS get back to you quickly tomorrow.                 here's another af dance. 

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Had a long day today at a local fair which was pants as they put another big local choc company right next to us  Going to have a nice long soak in the bath now. 

take care


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207387.0


----------

